# $10,000 Prizing | Interest in Grand Champion Series Event | March 2013 | Toronto



## admin

*---EDIT---*

Hey Guys!
Unfortunately, March 16th and March 23rd just don't look like they are going to work.

A little more detail:
- We contacted many great venues. Some were available during those dates and things looked very promising.
- One of the venues really impressed us and was our number one selection. The prices appeared to be workable. 
- After recieveing the quotes from their exclusive AV company, it no longer looks doable. For reference, the AV would have cost 7 times more than our last event. It would have blown our budget.

So what's next?
- We are planning on an even larger upcoming event with $15,000 in prizing. We will have the venue and pricing secured before posting an interest thread this time  
- We are working with eSportsCanada to setup MONTHLY online tournaments. We hope our first event will be in March. More news to come.

To say sorry...
- We know many of you were as excited about this possible event as we were. We put a lot of work into it already and it always sucks when you have to come to terms with it not coming to frutition (for now). So, we will be randomly giving out $1,500 (15 x $100) in paypal prizes to people who voted in the poll in this thread before the time of this post. We are just doing the DB pull now. Winners will be announced shortly.

Check here to see if you won one of the conoslation prizes.

Sorry again guys. Our next one will be bigger and better than ever.

*------------------------------------*

We are looking to bring it back again  If you had fun at our last Grand Champion Series event in Toronto, we think you will love this one! We are looking at gauging interest at this point - please vote accordingly. If you only think you can attend, please don't vote until you know.

*Proposed Date*


Saturday, March 16th
Most likely from 10am - 2am.

*Event Activities*


LAN (games TBA, teams allowed)

Bench-off

*Event Type*


All ages
Alcohol will be served to those of age
$20 reservation fee (free food and non-alcoholic drinks)
Bring your own gear

*Proposed Location*


Very cool location in Toronto, Canada area (TBA)

*Prizing*


$10,000 in cash
Sponsor prizing

*Sponsors*


To be announced

*Suggestions*


What would you like to see at this event? More Ln2 cooking? More demos? What LAN games? Please include your suggestions in this thread!

Thanks!

admin


----------



## dmanstasiu

$20 for free food? I'll try and make it


----------



## Citra

awwww yeee


----------



## FtW 420

Nice! I will have to try to make it again, last one was a blast!


----------



## Rasparthe

I'm there! Great deal of fun last time around.


----------



## johny24

YES, I cannot wait!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Im interested in the LAN depending on the games, as id only be bring my m14x, but even if i don't id def check out all the events for most the day!


----------



## Risen123

I would honestly think mid february be a better date for the lan as there is a huge lan in montreal on march 1st/2nd/3rd for CS:GO/LoL/TF2/HoN and I think the dates will be too weird to have it mid march

regardless I'll be there!


----------



## JohnyR

Last event was crazy, coming for sure again!


----------



## caraboose

Come out west. Gas is expensive there.


----------



## Draven

I'm there!!!! got to represent Canadian OCN Club!!!!!


----------



## Risen123

Also please don't make it 18+ like the last one!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Risen123*
> 
> Also please don't make it 18+ like the last one!


It won't be


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> YES, I cannot wait!


I was just going to send you a link to this thread... You are too quick for me









I put myself down for: "Yes - I would like to bench rigs with Ln2."


----------



## H3||scr3am

IN LIKE SIN!, but sadly I could not vote to both bench and LAN







which sucks although I know we ran into issues last time this was attempted... MAILBOMBING my list of Ontario gamers right after this post







March 7th is my Bday, this is the best gift evar!


----------



## Slaughter

Count me in for benching this time. Was a little bummed that I couldn't manage both at the last event but the prize money made up for it


----------



## dhenzjhen

*Have fun guys







*


----------



## RussianJ

I would make the drive again in a heart beat.


----------



## gank

counter-strike global offensive tournament, new hardware, innovative research, crazy rigs.


----------



## gank

oh, and prizes, haha


----------



## macaoidh

Looks fun. I'd come.


----------



## Cyclops

Well I attended the last two events. I don't see why I would want to miss out on this one.

I know I'm in the minority here but I vote for MW3.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Suggestions:

LN2 Cooking Heck yeah! I still have a business card from them last time, they were awesome!
Good internet! with a local cache (so we can read OCN in relative ease, and the same patch isn't downloaded 20x) - this will help keep the internet clear for uploads/streams
LAN Vs. abroad (some of our community are not going to be able to attend for legitimate distance issues, so lets bring the party to them, using our OCN game servers, etc







)

LAN Games:
Counter Strike Source (sorry, not a fan of GO)
League of Legends (more then Mario Kart this time please!)
TF2

Pickups:
Minecraft
L4D (1&/2)
DayZ
PlanetSide 2? (need bandwidth)
etc.


----------



## KyadCK

Well this gives me about 2 months to get that project of mine working... Admin knows the one.


----------



## Kittencake

if i was in toronto i'd so be there , though my hubby might get posted in ontario .. so Lets hope


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well this gives me about 2 months to get that project of mine working... Admin knows the one.


I can't wait to see it


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Pretty sure I can shuffle some things around if needed for this, the last one was awesome! So yeah, count me in, I'll be there! I would love to see some more benching at this one though. Was neat to see one of our members (xbassplayerx I believe?) playing with a phase change unit at the last one.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

My new job is actually monday-friday, so if this falls on a weekend I would love to make it


----------



## shoota

sounds like a fun event, cant wait








just made my new computer, can't wait to show it off

suggestions

games : counterstrike go and league of legends








gaming + booze = great time


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> My new job is actually monday-friday, so if this falls on a weekend I would love to make it


Good man!!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> My new job is actually monday-friday, so if this falls on a weekend I would love to make it


about time







you've passed up on the last two :'(


----------



## sLim

Very excited for this next event!

The last 2 were great, It would be great to see the LAN over 2 days instead of trying to cram it into 1

EDIT:
CS:GO competitive tournament (most of the dedicated-server bugs have been fixed since AMD-Markham event!)

I would definitely be interested in some live demos of real-world cooling options (as 'cool' as ln2 is







)


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> about time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've passed up on the last two :'(


My thoughts exactly


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You know I'd be there


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I was just going to send you a link to this thread... You are too quick for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put myself down for: "Yes - I would like to bench rigs with Ln2."


I thought it was going to be in January so I've been watching this section like a hawk! More time for case mods before the event now







I'm looking forward to another 10 hours of driving with you haha


----------



## Hooded

Think I'll have my Stryker build ready by the time this rolls around, so I'll be there this time.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

In to win! Probably will bring a spare rig if anyone needs it.

Edit: Suggestions:

Same ladder style as the original, 2 games at once.

UT99 ladder?

8 man teams for TF2 as opposed to 6?


----------



## axipher

I can't vote, but I will do everything to make it and can help with planning and/or setup if need be. My primary goal will be LAN.


----------



## kris8144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Counter Strike Source (sorry, not a fan of GO)


Regardless of what you like all counterstrike players will be attending to play CS:GO


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I thought it was going to be in January so I've been watching this section like a hawk! More time for case mods before the event now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to another 10 hours of driving with you haha










Yes my friend


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Once the date get finalized and such I can request time off and get my EDL and try and save money if my hours at work get any better.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I can't vote, but I will do everything to make it and can help with planning and/or setup if need be. My primary goal will be LAN.


Let me know and I can bring you a rig, just have to bring your favorite mouse and headphones.


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> In to win! Probably will bring a spare rig if anyone needs it.
> Edit: Suggestions:
> Same ladder style as the original, 2 games at once.
> UT99 ladder?
> 8 man teams for TF2 as opposed to 6?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I can't vote, but I will do everything to make it and can help with planning and/or setup if need be. My primary goal will be LAN.


I'm looking forwards to your beautiful faces


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I'm looking forwards to your beautiful faces


What about my.. 'beautiful' face?









I'm going to leave you guys be this time on the gaming side


----------



## axipher

Oh don't worry, I'll have my own computer, mouse and keyboard, they fit in my carry-on/luggage. A screen would be handy though if someone could spare on in case Kyad can't make it up with my old 3 screens.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Oh don't worry, I'll have my own computer, mouse and keyboard, they fit in my carry-on/luggage. A screen would be handy though if someone could spare on in case Kyad can't make it up with my old 3 screens.


Kyad's looking forward to bringing your screens lol.

If you can play on non 1080p I have the spare I'd normally use for a server.


----------



## R4ID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gank*
> 
> counter-strike global offensive tournament


this man is wise,

i would love to attend another OCN event. went to the 24hr AMD event and had a blast meeting people, was an overall good time all around


----------



## cbate

If anybody is attending from the Oshawa/ajax/whitby/bowmanville/pickering region shoot me a PM if you can take a +1 go half on gas, or discuss details.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I'm looking forwards to your beautiful faces


I feel so left out now, I think my feelings are hurt


----------



## Moparman

I would like to see the event happen here in South east Missouri Or ST.Louis area


----------



## admin

Thoughts on the Steam Whistle Brewery as the location? It is St. Patrick's Day Weekend 

http://www.steamwhistle.ca/events/photogallery.php


----------



## dmanstasiu

DO IT.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Thoughts on the Steam Whistle Brewery as the location? It is St. Patrick's Day Weekend
> 
> http://www.steamwhistle.ca/events/photogallery.php


ummmmmmmmm I'm thinkin.......I'm thinkin................YYYEEESSS!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

If only it was more than a Day I would try to get there for sure.


----------



## xNovax

YES. I can actually come to this one. Nick I will bring that burnt up 8150 you gave me at the AMD lan in Toronto.


----------



## xNovax

Very nice location.


----------



## Moparman

That looks like a killer place.


----------



## Citra

Looks great!


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Thoughts on the Steam Whistle Brewery as the location? It is St. Patrick's Day Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.steamwhistle.ca/events/photogallery.php


I like the way you think







This definitely has my approval:thumb:


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Thoughts on the Steam Whistle Brewery as the location? It is St. Patrick's Day Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.steamwhistle.ca/events/photogallery.php


Looks good. How much space available though? More or less than last time?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> I like the way you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This definitely has my approval:thumb:


And we could do the night before meet greet and eat at the CN tower.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Looks good. How much space available though? More or less than last time?
> And we could do the night before meet greet and eat at the CN tower.


Night before meet and greet would be fun.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Thoughts on the Steam Whistle Brewery as the location? It is St. Patrick's Day Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.steamwhistle.ca/events/photogallery.php


Not sure I want to bench anymore.... Just drink LOL


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> And we could do the night before meet greet and eat at the CN tower.


That would be cool.

Also, if grunt work is needed planning/setting up, I have that week off so more than happy to make the drive up.


----------



## xNovax

Any idea how many people are permitted?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

That venue looks awesome admin, go for it I say!


----------



## gdesmo

Looks great and looking forward to seeing the vats of beer, oops I meant all you guys !


----------



## H3||scr3am

Cool looking location, If they have any spare copper stills.... we could make some people pots for ln2 lol


----------



## Disclosure

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I'm gonna be in Mexico


----------



## reflex99

Last year's was fun.

if only I didn't live like 2000 miles away.


----------



## DaFirnz

Perhaps a reason to get out of hell Winnipeg for a few days..?
It would be interesting to actually see some people do ln2 benching.
And drinkings usually fun.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Cool looking location, If they have any spare copper stills.... we could make some people pots for ln2 lol


----------



## HobieCat

I'm definitely in for some LN2 action!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFirnz*
> 
> Perhaps a reason to get out of hell Winnipeg for a few days..?
> It would be interesting to actually see some people do ln2 benching.
> And drinkings usually fun.


It's definitely a good reason to get out of Winnipeg, if it's anything like the last one, it will be an awesome time!


----------



## Valor958

You know what, if I can find a carpool buddy I'll pitch in on expenses and I'd love to make it.

Cincinnati OH area here, so anyone relatively nearby or willing to carpool, hit me up and I'll do my best to make it


----------



## ko1n92

This going to be awesome like the last time.. ^^ can't wait !


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am coming for sure with my brother and friend.

LN2 cooking was really fun last time.
Demos where also fun.
As far as games go i would prefer something outside the normal tread.
Dota 2, BF3.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am coming for sure with my brother and friend.
> LN2 cooking was really fun last time.
> Demos where also fun.
> As far as games go i would prefer something outside the normal tread.
> Dota 2, BF3.


I would love to play some BF3


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'd be down for BF3, finally picked it up just the other day. So that gives me a couple months of practice time lol


----------



## Hooded

Any firm games for the event yet?

Borderlands 2


----------



## InsideJob

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. That is all


----------



## ACMH-K

I'm with xNovax and some others BF3 would be awesome!!
Fps games would help with me deciding to come out.

South Central Pennsylvania here.


----------



## mkclan

I want coming, but ticket to Toronto ~1000$


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Any particular reason why Toronto is the dominant place for OCN Lans? Dont get me wrong i am loving it here.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Any particular reason why Toronto is the dominant place for OCN Lans? Dont get me wrong i am loving it here.


My guess is the site and admin are based in Toronto.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> My guess is the site and admin are based in Toronto.


this


----------



## NoGuru

Should be able to make this one, since I am not married and going through a Divorce this time


----------



## jktmas

May i suggest Green bay, Madison, or Milwaukee


----------



## Zeplin

hell yeah


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Should be able to make this one, since I am not married and going through a Divorce this time


Hide yo kidz! Hide yo wife! jk

Will be great to finally meet you


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Hide yo kidz! Hide yo wife! jk
> 
> Will be great to finally meet you


Here here.


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Minecraft
CS:GO
BF3
PlanetSide 2
DayZ

Would be a good lineup for the event


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Here here.


Hear hear*


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXxALLANxXx*
> 
> Minecraft
> CS:GO
> BF3
> PlanetSide 2
> DayZ
> 
> Would be a good lineup for the event


You gunna come Allan!?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXxALLANxXx*
> 
> Minecraft
> CS:GO
> BF3
> PlanetSide 2
> DayZ
> 
> Would be a good lineup for the event


he better be coming...

And I don't see ut99 in that list.


----------



## xNovax

Dota 2?


----------



## Ali67219

League of Legends! Too bad its on the other side of the continent for me D:


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

I'm gonna try at the moment my money is tight as my hours have been cut because of jobs been slow. If they pick up I will do my best to attend.

Expenses list
~$20 for event fee
~$50 for Enchaned Drivers License
~$100 in gas for there and back

and then hotel for a night and whatever else expenses.

So I would say maybe around ~$500 dollars for the trip which in reality would pay for my truck payment, insurance and my phone bill, and a little gas. So it's hard to justify that kind of money now a days.


----------



## DaFirnz

Silly question, but, is there any reliable mass transit from Pearson to the general vicinity? Assuming it's at the brewery place there's lots of hotels around there of various price ranges.
Or how much is a cab from the airport to the area?
I'm trying to see if it's fiscally feasible.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFirnz*
> 
> Silly question, but, is there any reliable mass transit from Pearson to the general vicinity? Assuming it's at the brewery place there's lots of hotels around there of various price ranges.
> Or how much is a cab from the airport to the area?
> I'm trying to see if it's fiscally feasible.


Here you go

http://www.ttc.ca/Riding_the_TTC/Airport_service.jsp

or this

http://www.becktaxi.com/index.php


----------



## PizzaMan

Last year was awesome! This will be loads of fun.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Hide yo kidz! Hide yo wife! jk
> 
> Will be great to finally meet you


No doubt! I think I owe you a beer or something









Strange, anywhere in my post I put the Thumbsup guy, it shows up in the middle the the word something.


----------



## ONE 2 NV

I would love to make it but 2,627 miles (via google maps) is too far for me to make it. Might I suggest breaking it down to a few Regional Championships first then a GCS wherever you chose. That way, what every earnings the winners receive, a portion of that can be used for travel expenses to the GCS. BTW Thanks for hold one, though I can't make it.


----------



## patr1ck

stoked last one was a blast


----------



## xNovax

Seems like this thread isn't getting alot of attention.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> No doubt! I think I owe you a beer or someth:thumb:ing
> 
> Strange, anywhere in my post I put the Thumbsup guy, it shows up in the middle the the word something.












Looking forward to it


----------



## Archer S

Ive never been to one of these but i would love to come out and see what its like. And LAN of course!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> Ive never been to one of these but i would love to come out and see what its like. And LAN of course!


It's a blast. You basicly sit in a room with a bunch of people with similar interests and knowledge to your own, and they each have their own computer to show off, people to play with and games all day long. Plus prizes, food, random drawings, etc.

It's really fun.


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's a blast. You basicly sit in a room with a bunch of people with similar interests and knowledge to your own, and they each have their own computer to show off, people to play with and games all day long. Plus prizes, food, random drawings, etc.
> 
> It's really fun.


Well im convinced







. Count me in


----------



## Blazzerman

Woooo Hoooo , I had a blast at the last event .This time I wanna PLAY !
How about Dawn of War retribution ?


----------



## Blazzerman

Play .....spectate....Play......spectate .......Play....Play....Playyyy.


----------



## D1G1TALD3ATH

Wish i could but too far away.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Hide yo kidz! Hide yo wife! jk
> 
> Will be great to finally meet you


I think NoGuru is a pretty cool guy. Eh benchmarks and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Xhumeka

CAN NOT WAIT for this!!!!

w00t w00t!!!!! Thank-you ADMIN for planning another!!!!


----------



## xNovax

I hope I can come. My brother has a robotics championship in Montreal from the 14th-16th. 


These are the pics of the Burnt up 8150 the Admin gave to me at the AMD Lan.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> No doubt! I think I owe you a beer or something


I think you owe me a beer as well....










Just want to reference HobieCat's thread here as well for those interested in benching -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1250640/recommended-items-for-extreme-benching-toronto-event-checklist/0_20

I highly recommend doing whatever prep you can ahead of time so you don't spend half your day getting ready.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I think NoGuru is a pretty cool guy. Eh benchmarks and doesn't afraid of anything.


Thanks Bass!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> I think you owe me a beer as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to reference HobieCat's thread here as well for those interested in benching -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1250640/recommended-items-for-extreme-benching-toronto-event-checklist/0_20
> 
> I highly recommend doing whatever prep you can ahead of time so you don't spend half your day getting ready.


I owe have to fourm beers.

^ what is wrong with the fourm latley? This word scrambling has been happining more offten.

Yep, Prep is key to have fun and success when benching with Extreme cooling. If anyone wants to try it for the first time, I will see what I can do about getting an extra rig setup.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I hope I can come. My brother has a robotics championship in Montreal from the 14th-16th.
> 
> 
> These are the pics of the Burnt up 8150 the Admin gave to me at the AMD Lan.


Ho damn that got properly fried!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I think NoGuru is a pretty cool guy. Eh benchmarks and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## OverK1LL

Count me in! I had a blast last time.

Prizes for best rig and mods would be cool


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I hope I can come. My brother has a robotics championship in Montreal from the 14th-16th.
> 
> 
> These are the pics of the Burnt up 8150 the Admin gave to me at the AMD Lan.


Hah, mine is 7-9 so it's a perfect date.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Bringing the FLAG this time!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Bringing the FLAG this time!


you better







I want to see it


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> you better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see it


Well, I finished the stand, and I can fit it in the vehicle, so, no excuse.


----------



## H3||scr3am

teaser pix?


----------



## kevinf

weekend of the 16th is not optimal, my wife's birthday..... but if I can convince here, I am definitely in! Last one was lots of fun, Won my 180GB SSD and $50.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> teaser pix?


In the worklogs.







(Page 19 or 18 on the self contained hurricane)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Thanks Bass!
> I owe have to fourm beers.
> 
> ^ what is wrong with the fourm latley? This word scrambling has been happining more offten.
> 
> Yep, Prep is key to have fun and success when benching with Extreme cooling. If anyone wants to try it for the first time, I will see what I can do about getting an extra rig setup.


Sure blame the forum, the wobbly pop has nothing to do with it...

I'll have to hit this one for sure if more of the bench team will be coming this time, it was good to finally meet some of the guys at the last one!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> weekend of the 16th is not optimal, my wife's birthday..... but if I can convince here, I am definitely in! Last one was lots of fun, Won my 180GB SSD and $50.


take her to Toronto the night before for a nice dinner and hotel, then leave in the morning for the LAN







leave a note and maybe a continental breakfast, and smash your phone (excuse to upgrade...) tell her you spent all day lost in Toronto


----------



## ShineGraphics

These event s always sound like heaps of fun and I'd really love to attend one..
But it would be rather difficult for an Australian to get there aha









Maybe one day someone could host one of these events in Australia..
One can only dream








Hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## JRuxGaming

I wouldn't be able to go because of gas costs (unless I end up buying an electric car).









If you would wait until Nov 7 I will be 21.


----------



## FtW 420

Why does 21 matter? This is Canada, you won't get kicked out of a bar for being 20.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Why does 21 matter? This is Canada, you won't get kicked out of a bar for being 20.


Oh, what is the drinking age in Canada, I used to know?


----------



## FtW 420

19 in most provinces, 18 in a couple like Alberta.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 19 in most provinces, 18 in a couple like Alberta.


And Québec!! (18)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Sure blame the forum, the wobbly pop has nothing to do with it...
> 
> I'll have to hit this one for sure if more of the bench team will be coming this time, it was good to finally meet some of the guys at the last one!


LMAO, could have been some water with hops and barley mixed in.

Yeah I will be able to make it to this one. I have meet a lot of of the local guys and Bass, but will be nice to meet the rest of you meatbags.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> take her to Toronto the night before for a nice dinner and hotel, then leave in the morning for the LAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leave a note and maybe a continental breakfast, and smash your phone (excuse to upgrade...) tell her you spent all day lost in Toronto


Lol


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

As always Im down if someone is going from the general vicinity as me and willing to split expenses. No way Im hoofin it alone








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> May i suggest Green bay, Madison, or Milwaukee


----------



## W4LNUT5

ill be there. I promised myself i wouldnt miss a single toronto event considering my proximity


----------



## sunfireX

I'll be there!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*
> 
> ill be there. I promised myself i wouldnt miss a single toronto event considering my proximity


Looking forward to seeing you again


----------



## ivr56

Vancouver OCN?


----------



## FtW 420

Could do well for the LAN part in Van, but seems like most of the extreme coolers are in the east, the benchmarking section might be a ghost town (maybe some of the guys from Cali & western US).


----------



## mega_option101

Really looking forward to see the sponsors









More demos would be fun as well!


----------



## F3t1sh

Watching w/ 4 interested friends


----------



## ko1n92

Shut up and take my money!


----------



## joeyxl

Hey Admin, can i wear the go pro again?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyxl*
> 
> Hey Admin, can i wear the go pro again?


Don't see why not


----------



## Darius Silver

Oh boy... Really tempted to brave the 13 hour drive again.


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Oh boy... Really tempted to brave the 13 hour drive again.


I need you Darius!


----------



## Syryll

This sounds so epic. There better be one next year, so I can be sure my Z32 will make the trip from Florida lol.

One o' you guys should walk around streaming with a netbook or something. I know I know WLAN, but I'll cry less if you do!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syryll*
> 
> This sounds so epic. There better be one next year, so I can be sure my Z32 will make the trip from Florida lol.
> 
> One o' you guys should walk around streaming with a netbook or something. I know I know WLAN, but I'll cry less if you do!


There usually is a live stream up


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyxl*
> 
> Hey Admin, can i wear the go pro again?


So I guess it was you giving us the first person frozen popcorn eating experience then?


----------



## johny24

I wonder how many people this event will hold?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you again


This time I won't forget any adapters. I might join you guys on the bench side with my old Q66 for a bit


----------



## reflex99

someone should donate to the

"buy reflex a ticket to toronto" fund.

I accept cash, credit, check, and paypal.


----------



## joeyxl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> So I guess it was you giving us the first person frozen popcorn eating experience then?


yes, i was doing some extreme first person action!


----------



## ggforu

Maybe I'll come by!


----------



## Aznpwned

Went to the last one in Toronto, even if you're bad at games, its still great fun.


----------



## Ecstacy

I'm not much of a gamer, but I'm close to finishing my new rig and I think it'd be fun. If you guys could have one in Southern California I'd definitely go.


----------



## Valiom

Would come to game.


----------



## o3okevin

Awesome to see stuff in Canada


----------



## mrsmiles

interested in going, i remember the last one i couldn't make mostly due to the date it was held, the proposed date seems to be good for me this time.

although I'd be traveling by bus (greyhound from Kitchener), what would be the best way to transport a rig on bus?


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> interested in going, i remember the last one i couldn't make mostly due to the date it was held, the proposed date seems to be good for me this time.
> 
> although I'd be traveling by bus (greyhound from Kitchener), what would be the best way to transport a rig on bus?


Maybe you can hookup with someone in the area and share the gas costs with someone if you`re lucky. There are a few outstanding members from that area that might be willing. Good luck and see you there !


----------



## Valgaur

Any way to have an intro to benching at all for us first time bench attenders?

Just my two cents.


----------



## BrighteousPony

I can't come because I am Australian but I wish I could, never been in a LAN event before I think it would be a great experience for me.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> interested in going, i remember the last one i couldn't make mostly due to the date it was held, the proposed date seems to be good for me this time.
> 
> although I'd be traveling by bus (greyhound from Kitchener), what would be the best way to transport a rig on bus?


I'll be leaving from Kitchener area as well, and though I'm not sure just yet how I am getting there, but if I end up having an extra seat I will let you know.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Any way to have an intro to benching at all for us first time bench attenders?
> 
> Just my two cents.


That's definitely doable


----------



## ggforu

I know the game's list is TBA and I understand Counter Strike Global Offensive will obviously be up there but are we going to get a chance to play some MOBAs? I know League of Legends has no real LAN client and last year the internet was being used so much so online lobby matches would be nearly impossible, so maybe DotA 2? Then again not many people have DotA beta keys, and if you need one PM me here! Just some suggestions. Last year was a blast no doubt, would be nice to see some TF2 again~


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> That's definitely doable


Only saying this because we could attract some newbies from me hauling my stuff there and only using an H100 and such lol..... unless I can somehow "acquire" your pot lol.

Then I can help them into it like you guys did and then you can slap me up on the head when I explain it wrong lol.


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I'll be leaving from Kitchener area as well, and though I'm not sure just yet how I am getting there, but if I end up having an extra seat I will let you know.


If I attend (not guaranteed yet) I will try to remember to send you and mrsmiles a PM. I'll be driving from Kitchener.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> If I attend (not guaranteed yet) I will try to remember to send you and mrsmiles a PM. I'll be driving from Kitchener.


That's would be cool too. I'm going for sure, just not sure how yet


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Only saying this because we could attract some newbies from me hauling my stuff there and only using an H100 and such lol..... unless I can somehow "acquire" your pot lol.
> 
> Then I can help them into it like you guys did and then you can slap me up on the head when I explain it wrong lol.


Definitely a good idea! Most of the benchers are very willing to help out others and give pointers









There may be some extra pots laying around if someone needs one. I have a basic aluminum pot that won't hold temps worth .... but it's available if someone wants to play around nonetheless.

Again, the only thing I can't stress enough is to take the time and insulate your board ahead of time and have your OS setup to avoid spending half the day setting up. Also check out the thread I linked to earlier with recommendations of items to bring









If you need help with any insulation/prep, don't be afraid to do a quick search or start a thread! There are several ways to insulate a board and everyone has their own preference







Feel free to PM me if you want to go over insulation. I'm not much of a bencher but I can insulate boards







LoL.


----------



## axipher

A blind silent auction of some high end gear would be great. Basically everyone just writes a price that they are willing to pay for an item and places it a box, highest bidder gets the prize. Each ballot would be numbered kind of like penny tables.

If possible, all proceeds could go to a charity or something.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Definitely a good idea! Most of the benchers are very willing to help out others and give pointers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There may be some extra pots laying around if someone needs one. I have a basic aluminum pot that won't hold temps worth .... but it's available if someone wants to play around nonetheless.
> 
> Again, the only thing I can't stress enough is to take the time and insulate your board ahead of time and have your OS setup to avoid spending half the day setting up. Also check out the thread I linked to earlier with recommendations of items to bring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need help with any insulation/prep, don't be afraid to do a quick search or start a thread! There are several ways to insulate a board and everyone has their own preference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you want to go over insulation. I'm not much of a bencher but I can insulate boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoL.


I'll have to take you up on that this summer my good sir! Planning on acquiring a lot of 775 chips and beating the snot out of them for a week or so and getting a lot of boards and older gpu's and such. and basically just having a ball lol. Along with my dad to betetr explain what benching is. he's very computer illliterate lol.

Heck if I'm truly able to go I could do the LAN and then say screw it time to burn my i7 again and have my dead one with me as a reminder of my 1.98 volt fun times lol. and Show the LANers that it's fun to bench and see what your hardware can really do. might bring a friend if he's interested enough.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I'll be leaving from Kitchener area as well, and though I'm not sure just yet how I am getting there, but if I end up having an extra seat I will let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> If I attend (not guaranteed yet) I will try to remember to send you and mrsmiles a PM. I'll be driving from Kitchener.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> interested in going, i remember the last one i couldn't make mostly due to the date it was held, the proposed date seems to be good for me this time.
> 
> although I'd be traveling by bus (greyhound from Kitchener), what would be the best way to transport a rig on bus?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be leaving from Kitchener area as well, and though I'm not sure just yet how I am getting there, but if I end up having an extra seat I will let you know.
Click to expand...

that would be awesome and greatly appreciated, looking to hear from you guys when we get closer to the actual date.
thanks for the offer.


----------



## Valgaur

Is anyone here plaiing to go from Chicago? I can get to Chicago no problem... on the way back is crazy exspenisve


----------



## Pyro Gurl

Southeast!


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Is anyone here plaiing to go from Chicago? I can get to Chicago no problem... on the way back is crazy exspenisve


Kyad will be coming from Chicago but depending on how many monitors he brings there may or may not be room. Lol.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyro Gurl*
> 
> Southeast!


You and Mad should come... MLG TF2 and UT99.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Is anyone here plaiing to go from Chicago? I can get to Chicago no problem... on the way back is crazy exspenisve
> 
> 
> 
> Kyad will be coming from Chicago but depending on how many monitors he brings there may or may not be room. Lol.
Click to expand...

2 rigs, 7 monitors, an 2 keyboards/mice. If I get my project working fully, another monitor, keyboard, mouse, and a laptop.

Plus I'll be picking up Sniper and his rigs/monitors/flag.

Trailblazer is big, dunno about that big.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 2 rigs, 7 monitors, an 2 keyboards/mice. If I get my project working fully, another monitor, keyboard, mouse, and a laptop.
> 
> Plus I'll be picking up Sniper and his rigs/monitors/flag.
> 
> Trailblazer is big, dunno about that big.


My gear is 1 big bag (2ft by 4ft), 2 8ft poles, and 2 full towers, and a backpack (that can go on my lap for all I care its an hour and a half drive).

I can also bring a KVM if you wanna bring 1 less screen, I won't need to watch the UT99 console the whole day.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Is anyone here plaiing to go from Chicago? I can get to Chicago no problem... on the way back is crazy exspenisve
> 
> 
> 
> Kyad will be coming from Chicago but depending on how many monitors he brings there may or may not be room. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 rigs, 7 monitors, an 2 keyboards/mice. If I get my project working fully, another monitor, keyboard, mouse, and a laptop.
> 
> Plus I'll be picking up Sniper and his rigs/monitors/flag.
> 
> Trailblazer is big, dunno about that big.
Click to expand...

7 monitors, who needs that many monitors


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 7 monitors, who needs that many monitors


Someone with two sets of eyes.


----------



## Cyclops

I'm thinking of putting together an Ivy bridge rig for the event. Just a case, a motherboard that can do quad SLI/xFire and a big nasty power supply. I remember the last two times we always had issues running those 7970 Lightnings in three or four way crossfire. A 3770K and a nice big overclock should get rid of most bottlenecks. I think a Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 would do nicely.


----------



## AcuteChronic

Nexus is looking forward to being apart of this lan.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I'm thinking of putting together an Ivy bridge rig for the event. Just a case, a motherboard that can do quad SLI/xFire and a big nasty power supply. I remember the last two times we always had issues running those 7970 Lightnings in three or four way crossfire. A 3770K and a nice big overclock should get rid of most bottlenecks. I think a Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 would do nicely.


What problems were you having with the lightnings? Were the fan blades rubbing on the back plates?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> What problems were you having with the lightnings? Were the fan blades rubbing on the back plates?


Nah, we were just getting pathetic benchmark scores. We tried tri-fire on an AM3+ board then tried quad-fire on my personal SR-2 rig which had two hex core Xeons @ 4.5 GHz. We were still being bottlenecked by something as the performance was miserable.


----------



## micul

I will be there . Just need new hardware for bench

Would be nice this time the guys who LN2 be able to take home the hardware provided .


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> My gear is 1 big bag (2ft by 4ft), 2 8ft poles, and 2 full towers, and a backpack (that can go on my lap for all I care its an hour and a half drive).
> 
> I can also bring a KVM if you wanna bring 1 less screen, I won't need to watch the UT99 console the whole day.


Well if I and a buddy can get a way back to Chicago then it would be fine. it's just from Toronto to Chicago is all. 2 rigs and a lappy. 1 rug is mine the lappy and possibly that second rig not sure yet though. but for sure a rig and a lappy.

Might tear my rig down for space issues darn cosmos 2 thing is huge.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> My gear is 1 big bag (2ft by 4ft), 2 8ft poles, and 2 full towers, and a backpack (that can go on my lap for all I care its an hour and a half drive).
> 
> I can also bring a KVM if you wanna bring 1 less screen, I won't need to watch the UT99 console the whole day.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if I and a buddy can get a way back to Chicago then it would be fine. it's just from Toronto to Chicago is all. 2 rigs and a lappy. 1 rug is mine the lappy and possibly that second rig not sure yet though. but for sure a rig and a lappy.
> 
> Might tear my rig down for space issues darn cosmos 2 thing is huge.
Click to expand...

Ya, My stuff alone would take up the whole back section, sniper's would force me to put down the larger of the middle seats to make room, at which point there's only 3 seats. I really don't think I'd be able to pack a Cosmos II and 2 more people in there.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, My stuff alone would take up the whole back section, sniper's would force me to put down the larger of the middle seats to make room, at which point there's only 3 seats. I really don't think I'd be able to pack a Cosmos II and 2 more people in there.


Lol Yeah I know what we have in mind is a long as heck ride back from Toronto to Grand forks North dakota in a train.... 45 hour trip....... and get back tuesday. I don't think Delta airlines will let me bring my 100lb computer onto the plane. but I can fit all the parts in my backpack easily. Would I be able to bum a ride form the airport to the event lol.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, My stuff alone would take up the whole back section, sniper's would force me to put down the larger of the middle seats to make room, at which point there's only 3 seats. I really don't think I'd be able to pack a Cosmos II and 2 more people in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Yeah I know what we have in mind is a long as heck ride back from Toronto to Grand forks North dakota in a train.... 45 hour trip....... and get back tuesday. I don't think Delta airlines will let me bring my 100lb computer onto the plane. but I can fit all the parts in my backpack easily. Would I be able to bum a ride form the airport to the event lol.
Click to expand...

That shouldn't be an issue depending on timing. If it's the day of the event, then there would be room after getting the stuff set up at the event and I drop off Crash and Sniper obviously. Would arrive there early to set up anyway.

Of course, then there's the way back to the airport/train station to worry about, I'd not be able to fit anyone else after it's all packed up again.

Anyone who actually lives in the Toronto area got enough car room to help this poor guy out?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That shouldn't be an issue depending on timing. If it's the day of the event, then there would be room after getting the stuff set up at the event and I drop off Crash and Sniper obviously. Would arrive there early to set up anyway.
> 
> Of course, then there's the way back to the airport/train station to worry about, I'd not be able to fit anyone else after it's all packed up again.
> 
> Anyone who actually lives in the Toronto area got enough car room to help this poor guy out?


I could grab a cab... or just walk lol. I'm a fit guy anyways. only 50 lb's in Comp parts lol.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I could grab a cab... or just walk lol. I'm a fit guy anyways. only 50 lb's in Comp parts lol.


Or strap yourself down on the roof


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Or strap yourself down on the roof


Hmmm yes yes I could do this as well......


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I could grab a cab... or just walk lol. I'm a fit guy anyways. only 50 lb's in Comp parts lol.


In all seriousness I would not recommend this. Toronto is as close to NYC as it gets in canada.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> In all seriousness I would not recommend this. Toronto is as close to NYC as it gets in canada.


Yeah I suppose. the cab driver would hate me for the time of day lol. What time would you set up Sniper?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> LN2 Cooking Heck yeah! I still have a business card from them last time, they were awesome!
> Good internet! with a local cache (so we can read OCN in relative ease, and the same patch isn't downloaded 20x) - this will help keep the internet clear for uploads/streams
> LAN Vs. abroad (some of our community are not going to be able to attend for legitimate distance issues, so lets bring the party to them, using our OCN game servers, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> LAN Games:
> Counter Strike Source (sorry, not a fan of GO)
> League of Legends (more then Mario Kart this time please!)
> TF2
> 
> Pickups:
> Minecraft
> L4D (1&/2)
> DayZ
> PlanetSide 2? (need bandwidth)
> etc.


To bench or play LoL with you guys all day! Uuuuuuuuuuuugh

Sorry for the double post expected someone else to have posted by now. My bad!


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Nah, we were just getting pathetic benchmark scores. We tried tri-fire on an AM3+ board then tried quad-fire on my personal SR-2 rig which had two hex core Xeons @ 4.5 GHz. We were still being bottlenecked by something as the performance was miserable.


I had problems fitting them on my Rampage IV Extreme. They fans from the top card would always rub on the backplate of the 2 card.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I had problems fitting them on my Rampage IV Extreme. They fans from the top card would always rub on the backplate of the 2 card.


We just used random things as spacers. If I recall, paper towels were the most popular choice lol.

Here are two photos from the AMD Event in Toronto:


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> We just used random things as spacers. If I recall, paper towels were the most popular choice lol.
> 
> Here are two photos from the AMD Event in Toronto:












You need to improvise sometimes


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Here are two photos from the AMD Event in Toronto:
> 
> "_snip_"


You looked so lonely over there for most of the LAN, though deep down, I knew you were probably having the most fun lol


----------



## PCSarge

i think we need some nostalgic oldschoolness at the LAN this time, say some HL1 DM anyone?









we should get a giant company of heroes tournament going aswell 4 people per team and do a tier system (considering all itll be is 4 per team).

i dont even own league of lgends, i kinda passed it up on purpose


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i think we need some nostalgic oldschoolness at the LAN this time, say some HL1 DM anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we should get a giant company of heroes tournament going aswell 4 people per team and do a tier system (considering all itll be is 4 per team).
> 
> i dont even own league of lgends, i kinda passed it up on purpose


Are you golng to show up for a change ? LOL


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> You looked so lonely over there for most of the LAN, though deep down, I knew you were probably having the most fun lol


It was glorious... Having a stack of 7970 Lightnings to bin through is a great feeling!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> It was glorious... Having a stack of 7970 Lightnings to bin through is a great feeling!
> 
> "_drool stack_"


I stopped by a few times to see what kind of scores you were getting and to check out your cooling setup...jealousy was had


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah I suppose. the cab driver would hate me for the time of day lol. What time would you set up Sniper?


I would not recommend travelling alone with lots of gear unless your in your own vehicle.

Setup in the AM: Event starts at 10, I usually wanna be setup for 830, get lit up for 9, and chill/talk for an hour before the event truly starts. However, it is entirely up to kyad when we get there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i think we need some nostalgic oldschoolness at the LAN this time, say some HL1 DM anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we should get a giant company of heroes tournament going aswell 4 people per team and do a tier system (considering all itll be is 4 per team).
> 
> i dont even own league of lgends, i kinda passed it up on purpose


We're doing UT99, I could go for some COH too.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFirnz*
> 
> Silly question, but, is there any reliable mass transit from Pearson to the general vicinity? Assuming it's at the brewery place there's lots of hotels around there of various price ranges.
> Or how much is a cab from the airport to the area?
> I'm trying to see if it's fiscally feasible.


an airport limo from the airport to brampton ( i got back from cali recently) is a 45 minute drive and only cost me 50 bucks, so it should be way less to the cn tower area considering its literally around the corner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> We're doing UT99, I could go for some COH too.


guess ill have to find my UT99 discs....i still have my UT2004 6 CDROM set up in my games shelf...too bad we ont be playing '04

but yeah COH would be a blast of a tournament
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Are you golng to show up for a change ? LOL


actually yes, but dont expect any miracles bud. lol


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> We just used random things as spacers. If I recall, paper towels were the most popular choice lol.
> 
> Here are two photos from the AMD Event in Toronto:


closepins were my spacer of choice.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I would not recommend travelling alone with lots of gear unless your in your own vehicle.
> 
> Setup in the AM: Event starts at 10, I usually wanna be setup for 830, get lit up for 9, and chill/talk for an hour before the event truly starts. However, it is entirely up to kyad when we get there.
> We're doing UT99, I could go for some COH too.


Id have my entire rig shoved into a backpack or a dufflebag. Id be up for early setup at that time as well.


----------



## PCSarge

been rolling through my games list.....whod be willing for a racing tournament? say NFS shift 2,NFS Hot Pursuit or maybe even dirt 2 or 3? we could get some real fun out of that.

if alot of people had sniper elite V2, which im doubting you do, id suggest that for another tournament, its an all out 4 VS 4 sniper war with gravity, wind and positioning all affecting your shot, and the wind constantly shifts, so no shot is ever the same as the last.

but then again most of the ideas i have arent recieved well so


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I stopped by a few times to see what kind of scores you were getting and to check out your cooling setup...jealousy was had


Aaron, Aaron, Aaron... they didn't even have liquid nitrogen that time







you'll be in for yet another surprise this time







I'm fairly certain I'll be on the bench side


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Aaron, Aaron, Aaron... they didn't even have liquid nitrogen that time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'll be in for yet another surprise this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fairly certain I'll be on the bench side


I'm hoping to learn a bit from all you guys on the benching side, I would love to eventually join in too, but I've never played with any form of cooling other than my measly water loop. I think I could could handle insulating a board, I would have no idea how fast to feed the LN2, what to do with a modern AMD board, and about a million other things you guys probably know that I don't.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

so, I am about 99% certain I will be attending the event this time, anyone needing a lift from the Ottawa/Gatineau area let me know, I will probably be bringing my roommate down and have room for 1, possibly two more people.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I'm hoping to learn a bit from all you guys on the benching side, I would love to eventually join in too, but I've never played with any form of cooling other than my measly water loop. I think I could could handle insulating a board, I would have no idea how fast to feed the LN2, what to do with a modern AMD board, and about a million other things you guys probably know that I don't.


That's why im going. To get the real experience and then do it myself.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I'm hoping to learn a bit from all you guys on the benching side, I would love to eventually join in too, but I've never played with any form of cooling other than my measly water loop.


I think I could could handle insulating a board, <- I can do that








I would have no idea how fast to feed the LN2, <- Until the pot holds temp, and fill'er up during a bench
what to do with a modern AMD board, <- AMD, wut dat iz? lol I have little to no clue what I'm doing with AMD








and about a million other things you guys probably know that I don't.







<- certainly not 1million.... biggest tip... bluescreen, try more Vcore


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I think I could could handle insulating a board, <- I can do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have no idea how fast to feed the LN2, <- Until the pot holds temp, and fill'er up during a bench
> what to do with a modern AMD board, <- AMD, wut dat iz? lol I have little to no clue what I'm doing with AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and about a million other things you guys probably know that I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- certainly not 1million.... biggest tip... bluescreen, try more Vcore


I will be there benching and more then happy to help or show anyone that has any questions on Benching and extreme co:thumbling


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> so, I am about 99% certain I will be attending the event this time, anyone needing a lift from the Ottawa/Gatineau area let me know, I will probably be bringing my roommate down and have room for 1, possibly two more people.


Well it's about time I get to meet you seeing as you are the one who started the Canadian OCN Club.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> what to do with a modern AMD board, <- AMD, wut dat iz? lol I have little to no clue what I'm doing with AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...biggest tip... bluescreen, try more Vcore


It's been awhile since I've overclocked anything AMD, since s754 days, so I'm sure I would be completely clueless. I'm sure I could get it figured out, but I doubt that would be before the 40 min limit was up lol And of course, always more vcore lol


----------



## PCSarge

D: i knew noone would care for my ideas


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> D: i knew noone would care for my ideas


Sorry bout that was in class. I love racing games big fan of Burnout myself put over 2200 hours into burnout paradise city. I'd be down for it. but what about super smash bro's 64?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah I suppose. the cab driver would hate me for the time of day lol. What time would you set up Sniper?
> 
> 
> 
> I would not recommend travelling alone with lots of gear unless your in your own vehicle.
> 
> Setup in the AM: Event starts at 10, I usually wanna be setup for 830, get lit up for 9, and chill/talk for an hour before the event truly starts. However, it is entirely up to kyad when we get there.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i think we need some nostalgic oldschoolness at the LAN this time, say some HL1 DM anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we should get a giant company of heroes tournament going aswell 4 people per team and do a tier system (considering all itll be is 4 per team).
> 
> i dont even own league of lgends, i kinda passed it up on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're doing UT99, I could go for some COH too.
Click to expand...

Not a problem with me... 2 full rigs and all those screens will take a while to set up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> D: i knew noone would care for my ideas
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that was in class. I love racing games big fan of Burnout myself put over 2200 hours into burnout paradise city. I'd be down for it. but what about super smash bro's 64?
Click to expand...

I have an N64, SSB, and 4 controllers. If someone has a TV, consider it done.


----------



## johny24

I too would love Smash Bros! I can bring my silver spray painted N64 haha. If I have the room, I'll bring my 40"!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I too would love Smash Bros! I can bring my silver spray painted N64 haha. If I have the room, I'll bring my 40"!


Smash bros. FtW!!!!!!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I think I could could handle insulating a board, <- I can do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have no idea how fast to feed the LN2, <- Until the pot holds temp, and fill'er up during a bench
> what to do with a modern AMD board, <- AMD, wut dat iz? lol I have little to no clue what I'm doing with AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and about a million other things you guys probably know that I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- certainly not 1million.... biggest tip... bluescreen, try more Vcore


If you saw me insulate my bard at the last TO meet you would feel much more comfortable insulating, think it was all of 3 minutes from start to finish (& mine was the board that lived







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Smash bros. FtW!!!!!!


You calling me?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If you saw me insulate my bard at the last TO meet you would feel much more comfortable insulating, think it was all of 3 minutes from start to finish (& mine was the board that lived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> You calling me?


Maybe...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If you saw me insulate my bard at the last TO meet you would feel much more comfortable insulating, think it was all of 3 minutes from start to finish (& mine was the board that lived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> You calling me?


Impossibru!


----------



## PCSarge

anyone got a ride from the brampton area? im right downtown. having a few car issues,father left me his car and borrowed my old 72 impala winter beater to drive up to barrie to visit his cousin, and his car outright died today on the highway, apparently its a $3000 repair as the main electronics board went out, so im in a bit of a pickle, as hes not coming back down till the 14th of april.

so i either get a ride or im gonna hafta cab it...thatll be one expensive drive to toronto.

pm if youve got a seat for me.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> anyone got a ride from the brampton area? im right downtown. having a few car issues,father left me his car and borrowed my old 72 impala winter beater to drive up to barrie to visit his cousin, and his car outright died today on the highway, apparently its a $3000 repair as the main electronics board went out, so im in a bit of a pickle, as hes not coming back down till the 14th of april.
> 
> so i either get a ride or im gonna hafta cab it...thatll be one expensive drive to toronto.
> 
> pm if youve got a seat for me.


I believe Mr Biggums is in Barrie and without a ride also, can't remember how he got down last time but might be worth asking


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> anyone got a ride from the brampton area? im right downtown. having a few car issues,father left me his car and borrowed my old 72 impala winter beater to drive up to barrie to visit his cousin, and his car outright died today on the highway, apparently its a $3000 repair as the main electronics board went out, so im in a bit of a pickle, as hes not coming back down till the 14th of april.
> 
> so i either get a ride or im gonna hafta cab it...thatll be one expensive drive to toronto.
> 
> pm if youve got a seat for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Mr Biggums is in Barrie and without a ride also, can't remember how he got down last time but might be worth asking
Click to expand...

Rasparthe was very kind and gave me a lift last time, not sure if hes attending this time around or if I can even attend lol.


----------



## Applejack

Definitetly CSGO for the LAN tourney!!

I've been practicing and I'm so ready for a rematch with everyone else!!


----------



## [email protected]

Aww man i wish i could go but plane tickets aren't cheap, especially hotels. 10 grand is a nice prize to go home with!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Putting together a smaller rig to bring this time with some old spare parts I have lying around...do you guys think I could get away with a lowly e7400 with a mild overclock? I have a ton of 775 parts lying around, but that's the best CPU I could find. The actual build would be -

-Intel e7400 3.6GHz or more (45nm, 3MB L2)
-Corsair H80
-Asus P5N72-T Premium
-4-6 GB DDR2 1066
-GTX 460 768MB or bring my GTX 570 instead
-Some older Antec 500w semi-modular PSU
-whatever HDD I can spare
-going to buy the case for it in a few hours, something small and cheap
-no optical

For cases, I'm hoping to grab this before someone else grabs the last one locally -

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_112&item_id=026868

Or look at these if it's not there -

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_112&item_id=040683

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_113&item_id=049420

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=112&item_id=053887

I'd like to bring my main rig again, but it was a bugger to lug around. I know, don't complain, some of you guys had some behemoth gear, compared to mine







But I think it would still be nice to build something a little more manageable to take along this time around. You guys think I should bother? Or will it just not be powerful enough? I'll probably just bring a smaller 1366x768 monitor this time as well, so the low res might get me by.


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Aww man i wish i could go but plane tickets aren't cheap, especially hotels. 10 grand is a nice prize to go home with!


$10,000 total in prizing, so nobody is leaving with an extra $10,000.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Rasparthe was very kind and gave me a lift last time, not sure if hes attending this time around or if I can even attend lol.


worse comes to worse i strap my rig to the "tower backpack" i bought a while ago and hop a GO transit bus down and pay for a night at a hotel.

if i have to do that, next biggest question is....what size monitor im bringing...my main monitor is a 1680x1050 25 inch tv, secondary is a "20 1600x900 LG LED display


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> We're doing UT99, I could go for some COH too.


UT you say? Although I'm a 2k4/3 player, you have piqued my interest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> guess ill have to find my UT99 discs....*i still have my UT2004 6 CDROM set up in my games shelf...too bad we ont be playing '04*
> l


I'll challenge anyone to UT2k4/UT3 1v1... apart from FDGExplosion, I don't think anyone from OCN plays competitively, but we can stack a 2 or 3v1 game for fun.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> UT you say? Although I'm a 2k4/3 player, you have piqued my interest.
> I'll challenge anyone to UT2k4/UT3 1v1... apart from FDGExplosion, I don't think anyone from OCN plays competitively, but we can stack a 2 or 3v1 game for fun.


UT2K4 you say? ill reinstall it then and get it running. shouldnt take too long at dvd read speeds









ill gladly run a few rounds with you while we're there. as far as ut99 goes, apparently my dog found it before i did, one of the discs has tooth holes in it


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Putting together a smaller rig to bring this time with some old spare parts I have lying around...do you guys think I could get away with a lowly e7400 with a mild overclock? I have a ton of 775 parts lying around, but that's the best CPU I could find. The actual build would be -
> 
> -Intel e7400 3.6GHz or more (45nm, 3MB L2)
> -Corsair H80
> -Asus P5N72-T Premium
> -4-6 GB DDR2 1066
> -GTX 460 768MB or bring my GTX 570 instead
> -Some older Antec 500w semi-modular PSU
> -whatever HDD I can spare
> -going to buy the case for it in a few hours, something small and cheap
> -no optical
> 
> For cases, I'm hoping to grab this before someone else grabs the last one locally -
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_112&item_id=026868
> 
> Or look at these if it's not there -
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_112&item_id=040683
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_113&item_id=049420
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=112&item_id=053887
> 
> I'd like to bring my main rig again, but it was a bugger to lug around. I know, don't complain, some of you guys had some behemoth gear, compared to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think it would still be nice to build something a little more manageable to take along this time around. You guys think I should bother? Or will it just not be powerful enough? I'll probably just bring a smaller 1366x768 monitor this time as well, so the low res might get me by.


I like the looks of that Merc Alpha just my opinion though.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> UT you say? Although I'm a 2k4/3 player, you have piqued my interest.
> I'll challenge anyone to UT2k4/UT3 1v1... apart from FDGExplosion, I don't think anyone from OCN plays competitively, but we can stack a 2 or 3v1 game for fun.


My buddies and I will be playing UT3 between games, I am a server admin for a UT3 clan in the states, they have 9 UT3 servers


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> My buddies and I will be playing UT3 between games, I am a server admin for a UT3 clan in the states, they have 9 UT3 servers


Which clan? Maybe I'll hop on a server.

Unfortunately if it's one of those servers with carzz and titans, you can count me out. I don't even have a keybind to enter vehicles.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> I like the looks of that Merc Alpha just my opinion though.


It was between the Merc Alpha and the Enermax, and I ended up going with the Enermax because it was a hair smaller, and II thought the Merc Alpha was a little plain for a LAN rig. I'd take the Merc over the Enermax for my home setup though.. Playing with it at the moment actually, just need to run to Home Depot to get some kind of a bolt-through system going on the H80. I'll probably mod it a bit befiore the LAN, I need to use up a bunch of these OCN appliques on something lol I'd like to get a hold of some server rack handles for the top of it to make it easier to carry, perhaps cut one of the "bulges" our for a window, paint the PSU, just small things here and there.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> Which clan? Maybe I'll hop on a server.
> 
> Unfortunately if it's one of those servers with carzz and titans, you can count me out. I don't even have a keybind to enter vehicles.


Check out the forums page HERE there is a couple Titans and one Greed, DM, and TDM, it's a really good group of people, I run a server called The Hurt Locker, it's basically a FPS meets RPG.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> It was between the Merc Alpha and the Enermax, and I ended up going with the Enermax because it was a hair smaller, and II thought the Merc Alpha was a little plain for a LAN rig. I'd take the Merc over the Enermax for my home setup though.. Playing with it at the moment actually, just need to run to Home Depot to get some kind of a bolt-through system going on the H80. I'll probably mod it a bit befiore the LAN, I need to use up a bunch of these OCN appliques on something lol I'd like to get a hold of some server rack handles for the top of it to make it easier to carry, perhaps cut one of the "bulges" our for a window, paint the PSU, just small things here and there.


Sounds cool Aaron can't wait to see it, btw I'll be bringing the Sugo case I won at the AMD LAN, I just need to make sure all updates are done before I leave the house.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Sounds cool Aaron can't wait to see it, btw I'll be bringing the Sugo case I won at the AMD LAN, I just need to make sure all updates are done before I leave the house.


Should be interesting to see what you were able to squeeze in there.







I actually almost bought a Sugo today, funny enough, but wasn't sure if I had an mATX mobo for it or not.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Should be interesting to see what you were able to squeeze in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually almost bought a Sugo today, funny enough, but wasn't sure if I had an mATX mobo for it or not.


The specs are in my sig under LAN Rig


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Here's what it looks like at the moment...such a beast with the 775 setup lol -



Ah whatever...it's a start. The case is kind of neat for $40. Thinking I might ditch the drive bay covers though for some flat ones.


----------



## Unicorn Slayer

Where do I sign up?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicorn Slayer*
> 
> Where do I sign up?


Should be able to closer to the date, keep your eyes peeled


----------



## Applejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Here's what it looks like at the moment...such a beast with the 775 setup lol -
> 
> 
> 
> Ah whatever...it's a start. The case is kind of neat for $40. Thinking I might ditch the drive bay covers though for some flat ones.


*tear*

Its beautiful. Where did you get that case?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> *tear*
> 
> Its beautiful. Where did you get that case?


Canada Computers, but I think they should be around the same price everywhere. It has it's drawbacks, but for $40, it's really quite neat.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=112&item_id=053887


----------



## Slaughter

I'm not going to lie.. I'm looking forward to not having to lug around my Cosmos II.









Hell, I don't even own a computer case anymore


----------



## PCSarge

so.

who wants me the bring the old atari 6200 and pong


----------



## gdesmo

That`s about my speed !


----------



## H3||scr3am

oh Desmo


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Check out the forums page HERE there is a couple Titans and one Greed, DM, and TDM, it's a really good group of people, I run a server called The Hurt Locker, it's basically a FPS meets RPG.


I joined the TDM server about 5 minutes ago. First game ended and someone said I "too ez"... so i went 17-0 and got accused of hacking. Less than 10 minutes - I'm already banned.

People don't seem to understand what *I played competitively* means.

EDIT: Appears no CDkey ban, just temporary, but still...


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> I joined the TDM server about 5 minutes ago. First game ended and someone said I "too ez"... so i went 17-0 and got accused of hacking. Less than 10 minutes - I'm already banned.
> 
> People don't seem to understand what *I played competitively* means.
> 
> EDIT: Appears no CDkey ban, just temporary, but still...


Was your in game name "I_Hax" by any chance?









If you aren't being accused of hacking on pub servers you aren't playing well enough.


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Was your in game name "I_Hax" by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you aren't being accused of hacking on pub servers you aren't playing well enough.


Yes.







The alias was a joke in ~2002 with a few clan mates for in Warcraft3... then the account went 50-0 or something and ever since, it stuck. It's nice (and cruel) though, it brings out the people that like to skip the thinking part and jump to conclusions.


----------



## kevinf

Pictures say 1000 words. Just found it.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> I joined the TDM server about 5 minutes ago. First game ended and someone said I "too ez"... so i went 17-0 and got accused of hacking. Less than 10 minutes - I'm already banned.
> 
> People don't seem to understand what *I played competitively* means.
> 
> EDIT: Appears no CDkey ban, just temporary, but still...


Wow I'm sorry that happend, I'll try and see if there is something I can do about that


----------



## joeyxl

Hey guys, so my girlfriend wants to come to the lan and play as well! im going to get her to make an account on here so she can vote, then reserve a spot when the time comes.









im so excited to see all of you guys again. and this time, ill have TF2 working


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

OH yeaaaahhh!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i think we need some nostalgic oldschoolness at the LAN this time, say some HL1 DM anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we should get a giant company of heroes tournament going aswell 4 people per team and do a tier system (considering all itll be is 4 per team).
> 
> i dont even own league of lgends, i kinda passed it up on purpose


How about some Quake Rocket Arena or Capture The Flag?


----------



## 0dysseus

I wasn't able to attend the last one *My buddy went* because of my computer dieing







Defiantly coming to this one! Even if I have to game on a HD3000


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0dysseus*
> 
> I wasn't able to attend the last one *My buddy went* because of my computer dieing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiantly coming to this one! Even if I have to game on a HD3000


Like a real gamer it's not the technology that needs to be there but the good friends and fun to be had!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyxl*
> 
> Hey guys, so my girlfriend wants to come to the lan and play as well! im going to get her to make an account on here so she can vote, then reserve a spot when the time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im so excited to see all of you guys again. and this time, ill have TF2 working


----------



## hilbil54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*


Oh herro!


----------



## mrsmiles

Any updates on location?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> Any updates on location?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It looks like the Steam Whistle is not going to work as they are holding their own St. Patrick's Day event. One of the other venues I wanted is only available March 2nd  Looking at other options now!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> It looks like the Steam Whistle is not going to work as they are holding their own St. Patrick's Day event. One of the other venues I wanted is only available March 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at other options now!


Bummer


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Bummer


Are you coming to this one Bass?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Depending upon when it is, I hope so!


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> It looks like the Steam Whistle is not going to work as they are holding their own St. Patrick's Day event. One of the other venues I wanted is only available March 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at other options now!


Heart = Broken


----------



## xNovax




----------



## joeyxl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> It looks like the Steam Whistle is not going to work as they are holding their own St. Patrick's Day event. One of the other venues I wanted is only available March 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at other options now!


Aww damm


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Depending upon when it is, I hope so!


Same here dependant on the dates really. But if you go and I do Bass you can slap my bass into action for benching finally


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Toronto is a big tourist place for Ontario, if we can't get a venue there I will be very surprised. If we had to do one in the NIA area I know just the place.


----------



## johny24

Sniper's house!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Heart = Broken


Same


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Sniper's house!


Lol my home is barely big enough for my network.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Lol my home is barely big enough for my network.


then start adding on to the house now!


----------



## CarFreak302

I am totally planning to be there this year, I shall see you guys there


----------



## CarFreak302

Randomly found this, made me think of the LAN:


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302*
> 
> Randomly found this, made me think of the LAN:


Hopefully no one will die at the upcoming event by excessive consumption of sub zero material.


----------



## Slaughter

That's too bad about Steamwhistle... Hopefully you can find another venue


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Same here dependant on the dates really. But if you go and I do Bass you can slap my bass into action for benching finally










Will do


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do


but wait....should i bring out the pioneer 5.1?







1500W bass anyone? lol

and maybe play the beegees to annoy the benching crew lol

i also found the perfect theme song for the benching side:


----------



## Xhumeka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> and maybe play the beegees to annoy the benching crew lol
> 
> i also found the perfect theme song for the benching side:


At least you didn't pick the beegees song "tragegy" as the theme song for benching! No one likes to hear "tragedy" in the same sentence as overclocking!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xhumeka*
> 
> At least you didn't pick the beegees song "tragegy" as the theme song for benching! No one likes to hear "tragedy" in the same sentence as overclocking!


wipeout fits, considering they alot of the time have to default cmos and start over.


----------



## joeyxl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> but wait....should i bring out the pioneer 5.1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1500W bass anyone? lol
> 
> and maybe play the beegees to annoy the benching crew lol
> 
> i also found the perfect theme song for the benching side:


Haha yes please. I will so dance to this XD


----------



## CramComplex

Will be there like the Grand Champ series...hopefully it'll be accessible again via the TTC!

Also looking for a team for DOTA2 if the game is going to be included...but if not I'll be there taking pics and updating the live thread.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Will be there like the Grand Champ series...hopefully it'll be accessible again via the TTC!
> 
> Also looking for a team for DOTA2 if the game is going to be included...but if not I'll be there taking pics and updating the live thread.


Im gonna have a spare rig available, lemme know.


----------



## admin

We are chatting with another pretty cool and unique venue right now 

http://toronto.spingalactic.com/


----------



## xNovax

Thats a very unique place.


----------



## hilbil54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We are chatting with another pretty cool and unique venue right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://toronto.spingalactic.com/


that place is so cool. ive had a friend go there telling me the food is amazing and the environment is nice. also with all that room for our gaming rigs (or my mac







) we should have no issues!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We are chatting with another pretty cool and unique venue right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://toronto.spingalactic.com/


Please do your best to have the ping pong models included for ln2 bunnies


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

"Steel lovers"?


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Im gonna have a spare rig available, lemme know.


Will do mate, thanks for the offer!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This could not come any sooner.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We are chatting with another pretty cool and unique venue right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://toronto.spingalactic.com/


That looks like a great venue.

On another note, hope you didn't forget about the Ducky giveaway







Noticed it's been a 'lil over 2 weeks and you haven't picked winners yet


----------



## sebkow

I just realized this is the same time as the UOIT lan so wont be making it


----------



## testsubject99

Oh man, I'd love to come but LAN WAR V is happening the same weekend


----------



## Ubeermench

Why is it always Canada


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

New venue prospect looks cool too Admin.


----------



## gdesmo

Looking forward to LAN ! Admin if you need anything give me a yell, would be happy to help any way I can. We are lucky to have such a dedicated member such as yourself !!!


----------



## Onions

i think this time no CS... in my opinion it gets to competitive and kind of ruins it for everyone else


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> i think this time no CS... in my opinion it gets to competitive and kind of ruins it for everyone else


But then all the MLG kids will come play TF2, which is meant for the fun people in the first place


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> But then all the MLG kids will come play TF2, which is meant for the fun people in the first place


We're currently looking into separating CS:GO into a Competitive and Casual bracket which would give both groups the best possible experience.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> We're currently looking into separating CS:GO into a Competitive and Casual bracket which would give both groups the best possible experience.


^This is why I like Rik.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> That looks like a great venue.
> 
> On another note, hope you didn't forget about the Ducky giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed it's been a 'lil over 2 weeks and you haven't picked winners yet


The Manual will be picking winners tonight


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> The Manual will be picking winners tonight


For those who are interested in purchasing one, will there be some available at the LAN?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> For those who are interested in purchasing one, will there be some available at the LAN?


I will get some shipped here from the US for prizing and sales


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will get some shipped here from the US for prizing and sales


Fantastic,
Thanks Admin!


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will get some shipped here from the US for prizing and sales


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Fantastic,
> Thanks Admin!


Indeed


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will get some shipped here from the US for prizing and sales


If you need help with anything, just let me know!


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will get some shipped here from the US for prizing and sales


Amazing! I don't know if you have access to this information, but from my experience in computer sales, people prefer MX Browns. Just trying to prevent you from ending up with a load of keyboards that nobody wants based on switch types


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> We're currently looking into separating CS:GO into a Competitive and Casual bracket which would give both groups the best possible experience.


I like this idea too


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I like this idea too


Yeah. I used to play CSS back in the day but thats 4-5 years ago. Below average now.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah. I used to play CSS back in the day but thats 4-5 years ago. Below average now.


Same







but now there is CS:GO, and I'm even worse @ it... lol I hate the way the buy menu works, and the crosshairs enrage me lol







I just want a dot...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*
> 
> Why is it always Canada


Always? Think the meetups average about 1 in Canada for every 6 in the US.


----------



## elson

I attended the last one and will definitely attend this one. It was fun last time and I plan to bring friends!


----------



## Rystofer

Hmmmmm, 8hour drive from Philly, toll roads, deer on the road ways, customs... Sounds like a blast... Seriously considering... Been way too long since I have been to a LAN party...


----------



## 0dysseus

My only problem now is transportation







I guess it's time to ask some friends







It would suck if I couldn't attend and it being about a hour away from me









Edit - What games should I load up also? I know TF2 and CS, Any other games you guys are going to be playing that I should put on my system though?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will get some shipped here from the US for prizing and sales


This is wonderful, any ETA on the OCN edition Shine 2's?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rystofer*
> 
> Hmmmmm, 8hour drive from Philly, toll roads, deer on the road ways, customs... Sounds like a blast... Seriously considering... Been way too long since I have been to a LAN party...


Pick up TaiDinh lol


----------



## R4ID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> the crosshairs enrage me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want a dot...


figured id toss u this link

http://www.krisskarbo.com/csgocrosshair/

lets u customize a crosshair outside the game to whatever you want and it gives u the commands to import it into your game

just design one you like and copy paste all of the commands shown in the little config window into ur console OR put them in ur .cfg file in ur CSGO steam folder









hope that helps


----------



## TheMafia

ive got a decent rig, that i'd make better for this...

and i love games, love competition


----------



## ZealotKi11er

From the looks of it more people are saying they are coming the the first one @ June which was played 6 month before.


----------



## francesthemutes

If the Steam Whistle brewery hasn't been chosen as the venue, I'd like to add that it's an excellent building and can be set up really nicely. My cousin held her wedding reception there and it's a good layout and a nice building.

Any chance of racing games being held there?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> If the Steam Whistle brewery hasn't been chosen as the venue, I'd like to add that it's an excellent building and can be set up really nicely. My cousin held her wedding reception there and it's a good layout and a nice building.
> 
> Any chance of racing games being held there?


Like what? I'd be down for some racing, but can't imagine having much room for a wheel or anything there. Not like I have a descent one anyway. Otherwise I'd say some rFactor or GTR2 would be cool. I'd even play some Shift 1/2 or something. And unfortunately, the Steam Whistle turned out to be booked for the date of this LAN, so Admin has been looking around.


----------



## johny24

You know how it's said that guys think of sex every 7 seconds? How many of you are thinking of this LAN even more? I know I am


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> You know how it's said that guys think of sex every 7 seconds? How many of you are thinking of this LAN even more? I know I am


OCN LAN = Hugs for Johny, that's all you're thinking about...


----------



## muels7

Any chance we can have one of these in the US in the future? It's a little too expensive for me to get to Canada with my current financial situation...(I also don't have a passport)


----------



## admin

Update:

We can get the Berkeley Church for March 23rd. I think it could be a great venue for us. Does the date ruin this for people?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Update:
> 
> We can get the Berkeley Church for March 23rd. I think it could be a great venue for us. Does the date ruin this for people?


Admin! No religion per the ToS!


----------



## Schmuckley

o my goodness!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hopefully it not an issue, it shouldn't be a problem here though. Kind of strange that a Church would allow something like this though...they do know they we are going to be virtually blowing each other's faces off? lol Seriously though, looks like another cool place, but now I'm just kind of hoping we get whatever we can!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Update:
> 
> We can get the Berkeley Church for March 23rd. I think it could be a great venue for us. Does the date ruin this for people?


Could be done, but it would be better on the 16th, at least for me.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Hopefully it not an issue, it shouldn't be a problem here though. Kind of strange that a Church would allow something like this though...they do know they we are going to be virtually blowing each other's faces off? lol Seriously though, looks like another cool place, but now I'm just kind of hoping we get whatever we can!


It's not a real Church. It's an old (famous) Church building  It's used for weddings to advertising pitches and everywhere in between


----------



## admin

We are also looking at 99 Sudbury  for the original March 16th date


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We are also looking at 99 Sudbury  for the original March 16th date


Do both!


----------



## 0dysseus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We are also looking at 99 Sudbury  for the original March 16th date


That place looks awesome!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Like what? I'd be down for some racing, but can't imagine having much room for a wheel or anything there. Not like I have a descent one anyway. Otherwise I'd say some rFactor or GTR2 would be cool. I'd even play some Shift 1/2 or something. And unfortunately, the Steam Whistle turned out to be booked for the date of this LAN, so Admin has been looking around.


i have nfs shift 2, and would gladly do some racing, also have hot pursuit.


----------



## Slaughter

Either date/venue works for me.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i have nfs shift 2, and would gladly do some racing, also have hot pursuit.


I don't have Shift 2 yet, but will pick it up before the event. Any other racing games? I think I've even spotted Hot Pursuit in the "bargain bin", so maybe I'll keep an eye out for it too. RaceRoom Racing Experiece teaser is getting an update very soon, maybe they'll have the multiplayer available and we could give that a go too. Got in on the closed beta, and it's awesome.

Also, anyone interested in a little bit of Street Fighter 4 at the LAN, that could be fun between the actual competition games. Maybe I'll bring a couple pads and just have people gather round one screen, like the old console days.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I'm liking march 16/17 better myself.


----------



## Archer S

Whatever the date it is i can not make it unless its on a weekend.


----------



## mrsmiles

im fine with either date as long as its a weekend.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We are also looking at 99 Sudbury  for the original March 16th date


Well whichever it is I can't wait









Back to the topic of that ducky give away... There's still no winners







(at least no names next to keyboards on the OP, and people are still posting in on the thread)


----------



## xNovax

Im good with either venue. But whats the connection like at the Church?


----------



## H3||scr3am

dates are fine, venues look interesting









H3||scr3am


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

I believe either date would work for me, both venues look interesting as well


----------



## HobieCat

I'm fine with either date and both venues look great!


----------



## gdesmo

Both venues are great ! Yell if you need any help.


----------



## Draven

date and venue doen't matter I just need something concrete soon or I can't go.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

It would probably be best to stick to 16th since might cause confusion and people setting plans already. For me the sooner the better


----------



## testsubject99

One big vote for the 23rd!! Admin if you need any assistance setting up or tearing down you know you can let me know









We'll be @ LAN WAR V on the 16th so I'm really hoping it's announced for the following week.


----------



## i_hax

I guess I'm the only one who would prefer the 23rd... if it's the 16th, I guess I'll just grab a hotel for 2 nights and turn the whole weekend into a Toronto bender... St. Patrick's day.


----------



## mega_option101

If there is a bar - I am there









On a serious note - anything works for me, just need the official date to take off work and I am there - regardless of venue!


----------



## admin

Please have a say on dates (vote and bump thread when you vote) in this thread  It will help us out a lot:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1354710/march-16th-or-march-23rd-grand-champion-series-date-voting-thread


----------



## Citra

Voted.


----------



## InsideJob

voted


----------



## mrsmiles

voted.


----------



## johny24

Bump


----------



## ExperimentX

Please tell me this is happening! Voted!


----------



## Valgaur

voted as well. Also Admin I think you forgot about the Ducky giveaway







just reminding you if you forgot.


----------



## Valgaur

ugh -.-


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> voted as well. Also Admin I think you forgot about the Ducky giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just reminding you if you forgot.


The Manual mentioned that Enterprise would be announcing the winners ASAP


----------



## Draven

Voted


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> The Manual mentioned that Enterprise would be announcing the winners ASAP


must have missed it! My bad


----------



## CramComplex

voted! as long as it's on a Friday or Saturday I'm in! Still no team for DOTA2 tho. :/


----------



## pent

awwwwwwwww yeah awesome.


----------



## xNovax

Voted


----------



## gank

any idea when you guys are gonna open registration this time around?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gank*
> 
> any idea when you guys are gonna open registration this time around?


As soon as we are signed off on venue. Should be next week I hope


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> As soon as we are signed off on venue. Should be next week I hope


Wonderful!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> As soon as we are signed off on venue. Should be next week I hope


Awesome!


----------



## axipher

Voted


----------



## sunfireX

voted.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

wish there was lan events in Chicago :{


----------



## Hooded

Voted for either date.


----------



## PCSarge

16th! am busy the 23rd with grandfathers 80th bday.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> 16th! am busy the 23rd with grandfathers 80th bday.


Surely he can move his birthday


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Surely he can move his birthday


Yeah hes done it the same day 80 times in a row its time for change eh


----------



## Bloodfire

Can't wait to know where


----------



## Scorpion667

I live in Toronto so yeah I'll probably swing by for some LAN if I like the games TBA, or maybe just spectate.


----------



## gank

SWEET!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> wish there was lan events in Chicago :{


I can get to chicago on 80 bucks... but for the lan trip its twice as much to leave canada than to get there... ugh.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I can get to chicago on 80 bucks... but for the lan trip its twice as much to leave canada than to get there... ugh.


Theres gotta be something I'm missing.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yeah hes done it the same day 80 times in a row its time for change eh


no, eh.

we're already doing it 4 days late his birthday is a tuesday this year


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Theres gotta be something I'm missing.


train from Grand Forks North Dakota to chicago 80 bucks then flight from chicago ohare to toronto another 90 then a 45 hour train ride back to ND for 198..... so 400 bucks lol.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> train from Grand Forks North Dakota to chicago 80 bucks then flight from chicago ohare to toronto another 90 then a 45 hour train ride back to ND for 198..... so 400 bucks lol.


Why take a train and a plane twice? Surely there has to be a closer airport.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Why take a train and a plane twice? Surely there has to be a closer airport.


There is the one in my town is 3 miles away... but 300 bucks for tickets one way and another 350 to get back from toronto


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> There is the one in my town is 3 miles away... but 300 bucks for tickets one way and another 350 to get back from toronto


There seems to be a lot of demand for an NY/Chicago lan. I'd go to either of those lol.

@Chicago guys, ya'll should rent a bus.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> There seems to be a lot of demand for an NY/Chicago lan. I'd go to either of those lol.
> 
> @Chicago guys, ya'll should rent a bus.


But I want to bench at this one lol.


----------



## staticfactory

The last LAN was excellent... I'm in for sure!


----------



## Venny503

Where's it at? I'll be happy to come to the event. I live in Mississauga.


----------



## PCSarge

im debating it, ive pre ordered the new tomb raider, if its out before the lan comes up, i may install it and play on the big screen for the lot of you.

tore down my entire rig yesterday and gave it a good cleaning.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I'll be there and I'll bring some dry ice, and I'll see if I can get my hands on some nitrogen, even though I've never tried cooling with either. I just have easy access to dry ice as I work at a dry ice plant, lol.

Be happy to give out the ice in exchange for showing me the ropes a little bit.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> im debating it, ive pre ordered the new tomb raider, if its out before the lan comes up, i may install it and play on the big screen for the lot of you.
> 
> *tore down my entire rig yesterday and gave it a good cleaning.*


That's what I need to do as well... :/

Just need to find the time and energy to do it









Probably do a clean format at the same time while I am at it lol


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> That's what I need to do as well... :/
> 
> Just need to find the time and energy to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably do a clean format at the same time while I am at it lol


my case got the pressure washer treatment on the deck with warm soapy water.

all the heatsinks got dishwasher treatment on the high heat scrub cycle, psu got vaccuumed out, and all the cards got damp cloth dusted along with the fans.

took about an hour and a half or so, but its sqeaky clean now, i might give it a light going over before the LAN again


----------



## Kilauea

Wow, that looks great, if I were closer to Toronto, I'd surely attend. I wished it was in Montreal, but I think Toronto is a good choice.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> my case got the pressure washer treatment on the deck with warm soapy water.
> 
> all the heatsinks got dishwasher treatment on the high heat scrub cycle, psu got vaccuumed out, and all the cards got damp cloth dusted along with the fans.
> 
> took about an hour and a half or so, but its sqeaky clean now, i might give it a light going over before the LAN again


Can I watch when you plug it in and turn on system ? Should make for some nice fireworks, I`ll even bring a spare welding helmet or two !


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Can I watch when you plug it in and turn on system ? Should make for some nice fireworks, I`ll even bring a spare welding helmet or two !










Lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So has the place been decided?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So has the place been decided?


Probably need to decide on a date before this can occur


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Can I watch when you plug it in and turn on system ? Should make for some nice fireworks, I`ll even bring a spare welding helmet or two !


funny part is, i posted that from my rig 2 hours later.


----------



## gdesmo

I think at this point we have to make a decision and get on with it, lame sheep here in Ontario need to be held by hand and led to water it seems ! The great ADMIN and other organizers should make a decision and the rest of us should go with it. This can be another great event and let`s help it move on !


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> I think at this point we have to make a decision and get on with it, lame sheep here in Ontario need to be held by hand and led to water it seems ! The great ADMIN and other organizers should make a decision and the rest of us should go with it. This can be another great event and let`s help it move on !


Agreed! I think those that most want to be there will find a way, regardless of the date. If not, well, they should of spoke up then!


----------



## axipher

Flip a coin over it lol


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Agreed! I think those that most want to be there will find a way, regardless of the date. If not, well, they should of spoke up then!


I'll make it regardless, I'd just rather have the entire week before hand to practice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Flip a coin over it lol


Sounds good XD


----------



## mrsmiles

well i think we're likely to see the date for the 16th as that's what the majority voted for in the poll while the others voted either date.

how many people actually attended the last LAN? are there any numbers?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> well i think we're likely to see the date for the 16th as that's what the majority voted for in the poll while the others voted either date.
> 
> how many people actually attended the last LAN? are there any numbers?


Pretty much everyone i think. You expect 5-10 people not to show up but thats about it.


----------



## TheMafia

If a date still hasnt been decided, i think that setting a date at a time far enough into the future should provide enough alignment and time for the most amount of ppl to attend.

P.S. i also run tournaments on my site (TourneyCPM), and just had an idea to inquire about running my next tournament during this event, just a thought at this moment.


----------



## superx107

When will the location be announced?


----------



## xNovax

Any word on anything?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Agreed. If this is Mid-March, I'll need to know like... now... so I can request time off.

Though I can 100% guarantee that I'll be there if it gets pushed back to anything between May -> August


----------



## PCSarge

i want it the 16th......im already prepared.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx107*
> 
> When will the location be announced?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Any word on anything?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*
> 
> Agreed. If this is Mid-March, I'll need to know like... now... so I can request time off.
> 
> Though I can 100% guarantee that I'll be there if it gets pushed back to anything between May -> August


Admin's away this week so don't hold your breath. The date poll was pretty conclusive though. http://www.overclock.net/t/1354710/march-16th-or-march-23rd-grand-champion-series-date-voting-thread/40#post_19221354


----------



## sunfireX

I actually think the 16th is much better since the 23rd is the graduation weekend for some universities (including mine lol).


----------



## RikkAndrsn

In all honesty I was a big fan of the original event's placement. Late June/early July seems to be the best timeslot for the Toronto area because universities and high schools are all out by then, cottage season isn't in full swing yet, and there isn't a whole lot to compete with in terms of other gaming/geek culture events. If you're familiar with the Canadian LAN scene you'll be aware that March is like the most crowded month out of the entire year.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> In all honesty I was a big fan of the original event's placement. Late June/early July seems to be the best timeslot for the Toronto area because universities and high schools are all out by then, cottage season isn't in full swing yet, and there isn't a whole lot to compete with in terms of other gaming/geek culture events. If you're familiar with the Canadian LAN scene you'll be aware that March is like the most crowded month out of the entire year.


So did you vote on one of the two dates ? Funny how you only post about the Lans, why not post at other times and maybe help someone if you can. LOL


----------



## mazierski

Definitely coming to this one. Can't wait!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> So did you vote on one of the two dates ? Funny how you only post about the Lans, why not post at other times and maybe help someone if you can. LOL


I believe that's the server admin for the lans


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> So did you vote on one of the two dates ? Funny how you only post about the Lans, why not post at other times and maybe help someone if you can. LOL


Just as a heads up I happen to be the guy who runs the servers and tournaments during the LAN. It's kind of my specialty. I work with a bunch of LAN parties across Canada through E-Sports Canada and we provide support to just about any gaming event through our different provincial chapters.


----------



## gdesmo

My Apologies RIKK, managed to get both my feet in my mouth that time. Sorry, just see too many threads from people that are only interested to see what the club can do for them and not the other way around.


----------



## InsideJob

Important message to those who have not yet:

VOTE

Vote here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1354710/march-16th-or-march-23rd-grand-champion-series-date-voting-thread/0_50


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Important message to those who have not yet:
> 
> VOTE
> 
> Vote here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1354710/march-16th-or-march-23rd-grand-champion-series-date-voting-thread/0_50


says the guy in the hoodie









lol im jk. i said 16th.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> says the guy in the hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol im jk. i said 16th.


You're jelly









Look forward to meeting you at this one Mr.PCSarge


----------



## mahnrag

Looking forward to this event. Now I can bring my rig and not play on my laptop lol. Hope to see everyone come out again as well as see some new faces.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Going to let work know I need either of these days off this weekend.
Looking forward to meeting some people I have been talking to for years, as well as all the 'new' people I have not had much contact with on the forums


----------



## xNovax

Does anyone else need a rig to play on at the event? I can bring some of my workstations. They will play games amazingly. If you would like me to bring one for you to use just give me a heads up via PM.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Does anyone else need a rig to play on at the event? I can bring some of my workstations. They will play games amazingly. If you would like me to bring one for you to use just give me a heads up via PM.


Don`t need one but it is great of you to offer rig to members !!!


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Don`t need one but it is great of you to offer rig to members !!!


Only problem with them is that they have a small hard drive. It only has a 120 GB SSD. Few games will fit on it at one time.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Don`t need one but it is great of you to offer rig to members !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem with them is that they have a small hard drive. It only has a 120 GB SSD. Few games will fit on it at one time.
Click to expand...

Install the games on an external HDD


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Install the games on an external HDD


Computer isn't for me. Its for if anyone needs a computer to be able to go to the event and play.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Does anyone else need a rig to play on at the event? I can bring some of my workstations. They will play games amazingly. If you would like me to bring one for you to use just give me a heads up via PM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Don`t need one but it is great of you to offer rig to members !!!


Agreed, very generous of you


----------



## kevinf

There is a great article in February's issue of CPU Magazine on hosting a LAN party. Its also a great insight for attendees to see just how much work is involved.

http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalIssues/ComputerPowerUser/CP____1302__/ page 57


----------



## BonzaiTree

Is there anywhere we should sign up for the LAN? And Anything we should bring/keep in mind?

Also, I can bring some dry ice for free, but please let me know if anyone can make use of it, otherwise I won't bother. If anyone has use of it I can bring it and give it away, but I don't know if everyone's just going to be going LN2. '

Cheers!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Is there anywhere we should sign up for the LAN? And Anything we should bring/keep in mind?
> 
> Also, I can bring some dry ice for free, but please let me know if anyone can make use of it, otherwise I won't bother. If anyone has use of it I can bring it and give it away, but I don't know if everyone's just going to be going LN2. '
> 
> Cheers!


Don't bring any DI... There will be free LN2 to play with


----------



## ZealotKi11er

My Rig is ready.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Don't bring any DI... There will be free LN2 to play with


Cheers, thanks.

Just offering since I can get some easily, I work at a dry ice plant, lol. I can try to get some LN2 as well if needed. Though not sure if I can get that for free...

Not if my boss finds out anyways, lol.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> My Rig is ready.


Didn't get mine done. Still having problems with the RAID 0.


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Going to let work know I need either of these days off this weekend.
> Looking forward to meeting some people I have been talking to for years, as well as all the 'new' people I have not had much contact with on the forums


I'm looking forward to meeting another OCN member from Ottawa!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Cheers, thanks.
> 
> Just offering since I can get some easily, I work at a dry ice plant, lol. I can try to get some LN2 as well if needed. Though not sure if I can get that for free...
> 
> Not if my boss finds out anyways, lol.


I wish I could get my hands on some free DI lol

Costs me a pretty penny up here


----------



## Slaughter

Free dice? Yes please!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Free dice? Yes please!


You know there's free Ln2 there too right?


----------



## Draven

My new LAN Rig is ready but I was trying to sell a laptop I just upgraded to buy a new GPU before the LAN but I don't think it will happen, oh well what can you do right, I still might get it sold but we shall see.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting another OCN member from Ottawa!


I went to school up in Ottawa. Awesome city.

And since there's a couple people who seem interested, I'll bring some dice anyways, might as well.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

I would love to be able to come to this event and participate in some sort of way, but I suck at LAN/online games, plus I wouldn't be able to bring my desktop, and I don't experiment with Ln2. However, I still would love to watch people experiment with Ln2, and winning prizes is always fun!! What was last years event like? Were there a lot of people that came just to watch what was going on, or did most of the people come to be able to participate in some sort of way?


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> ...or did most of the people come to be able to participate in some sort of way?


Most people came to play, a few to bench, and it seemed like very few to spectate


----------



## Hooded

Has the final date and location been decided yet?

I voted for either date but hoping for the 23rd so it gives me another week to finish my build.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You know there's free Ln2 there too right?


Of course but i can't take the ln2 home afterwards.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Of course but i can't take the ln2 home afterwards.


Well I wasn't bringing it so people could take it home, I would bring it for the event.

Though if there's leftovers I wouldn't care. And I know there's not much interest, but would rice or nuggets of dry ice be better?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Well I wasn't bringing it so people could take it home, I would bring it for the event.
> 
> Though if there's leftovers I wouldn't care. And I know there's not much interest, but would rice or nuggets of dry ice be better?


My apologies! I misunderstood. As there will be plenty of LN2, i don't think there'd be a demand for dice.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Can we get a date and a games list soon? I gotta get games installed on 4 rigs.


----------



## superx107

is it safe to say tf2 csgo dota2 sc2 LoL and quake live will be some of the games at this lan event? want to have the games installed before hand.


----------



## el gappo

CS:GO is 50% off today for those who don't have it


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> CS:GO is 50% off today for those who don't have it


interesting that's one of the games I asked for in the win the games you want thread lmao!!!


----------



## Onions

is there a sign up thread yet?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> is there a sign up thread yet?


Nope don't even have a venue yet and Admin is away atm as far as I know.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I wish I could get my hands on some free DI lol
> 
> Costs me a pretty penny up here


Do you know anyone who works at a hospital?
They often have access to Dry Ice.
My mom used to bring some home for free.


----------



## xNovax

I can get DI for free where I am. I just say that I need it for a school science project and they will give it to me for free.


----------



## CramComplex

Still no team for DotA2...might as well spectate and just post pics on the live thread. XD

Any registration open yet?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

we should get one of these events going in the Philly area
there is a pretty high concentration of OCN users on the east coast
i've been searching and searching for a LAN event around here for years and have seem to be coming up empty with anything worth while
just a suggestion


----------



## xNovax

Any word on a date or if it is even happening?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

My guess is, it will be going, and the date will likely be the 16th as per the voting thread.

That being said, I hope that admin finds a venue and confirms a date ASAP.


----------



## PCSarge

admin wake up! we need to know this stuff, its nearly a month before the 16th of march


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Admin will be making a more official announcement shortly, but as a quick update we ran into some trouble with the venue we were planning with. Their rental rate for the venue itself was reasonable but their exclusive providers were coming back to us with ridiculous quotes. Just as an example their electrical provider gave a quote three times higher than anything myself or Admin expected based on our past experiences with other venues and providers. Needless to say talks have more or less fallen through at this point.

The official post from Admin will explain what our next steps are from here. Just to keep people from wildly speculating: yes we'll be postponing to a later date. Somewhere around the June/July time frame, just like the first Toronto event last year, would be a good bet but you'll know when we have an official date. Also, we're going to start taking a more structured approach to our LAN schedule so that there's less guess work involved for our attendants when trying to figure out when the next LAN will be.


----------



## MP-Canuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Admin will be making a more official announcement shortly, but as a quick update we ran into some trouble with the venue we were planning with. Their rental rate for the venue itself was reasonable but their exclusive providers were coming back to us with ridiculous quotes. Just as an example their electrical provider gave a quote three times higher than anything myself or Admin expected based on our past experiences with other venues and providers. Needless to say talks have more or less fallen through at this point.
> 
> The official post from Admin will explain what our next steps are from here. Just to keep people from wildly speculating: yes we'll be postponing to a later date. Somewhere around the June/July time frame, just like the first Toronto event last year, would be a good bet but you'll know when we have an official date. Also, we're going to start taking a more structured approach to our LAN schedule so that there's less guess work involved for our attendants when trying to figure out when the next LAN will be.


That works out better for me. The week of the 16th was going to be tight for me. A lot going on that week. Will have plenty of time to prepare now


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Admin will be making a more official announcement shortly, but as a quick update we ran into some trouble with the venue we were planning with. Their rental rate for the venue itself was reasonable but their exclusive providers were coming back to us with ridiculous quotes. Just as an example their electrical provider gave a quote three times higher than anything myself or Admin expected based on our past experiences with other venues and providers. Needless to say talks have more or less fallen through at this point.
> 
> The official post from Admin will explain what our next steps are from here. Just to keep people from wildly speculating: yes we'll be postponing to a later date. Somewhere around the June/July time frame, just like the first Toronto event last year, would be a good bet but you'll know when we have an official date. Also, we're going to start taking a more structured approach to our LAN schedule so that there's less guess work involved for our attendants when trying to figure out when the next LAN will be.


Thanks for the update, sad that it is getting pushed back, but very excited that it is still going to happen


----------



## Hooded

Sad to hear about the delay.

Still good to hear that it will happen though!

Sooner than later would be great, but I'm sure people understand these things happen to the best layed plans.

Will be here, ready to go whenever the show starts.


----------



## admin

Hey Guys!
Unfortunately, March 16th and March 23rd just don't look like they are going to work.

A little more detail:
- We contacted many great venues. Some were available during those dates and things looked very promising.
- One of the venues really impressed us and was our number one selection. The prices appeared to be workable. 
- After recieveing the quotes from their exclusive AV company, it no longer looks doable. For reference, the AV would have cost 7 times more than our last event. It would have blown our budget.

So what's next?
- We are planning on an even larger upcoming event with $15,000 in prizing. We will have the venue and pricing secured before posting an interest thread this time  
- We are working with eSportsCanada to setup MONTHLY online tournaments. We hope our first event will be in March. More news to come.

To say sorry...
- We know many of you were as excited about this possible event as we were. We put a lot of work into it already and it always sucks when you have to come to terms with it not coming to frutition (for now). So, we will be randomly giving out $1,500 (15 x $100) in paypal prizes to people who voted in the poll in this thread before the time of this post. We are just doing the DB pull now. Winners will be announced shortly.

Sorry again guys. Our next one will be bigger and better than ever.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> Unfortunately, March 16th and March 23rd just don't look like they are going to work.
> 
> A little more detail:
> - We contacted many great venues. Some were available during those dates and things looked very promising.
> - One of the venues really impressed us and was our number one selection. The prices appeared to be workable.
> - After recieveing the quotes from their exclusive AV company, it no longer looks doable. For reference, the AV would have cost 7 times more than our last event. It would have blown our budget.
> 
> So what's next?
> - We are planning on an even larger upcoming event with $15,000 in prizing. We will have the venue and pricing secured before posting an interest thread this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - We are working with eSportsCanada to setup MONTHLY online tournaments. We hope our first event will be in March. More news to come.
> 
> To say sorry...
> - We know many of you were as excited about this possible event as we were. We put a lot of work into it already and it always sucks when you have to come to terms with it not coming to frutition (for now). So, we will be randomly giving out $1,500 (15 x $100) in paypal prizes to people who voted in the poll in this thread before the time of this post. We are just doing the DB pull now. Winners will be announced shortly.
> 
> Sorry again guys. Our next one will be bigger and better than ever.


You rock admin


----------



## johny24

Thanks for the update Admin! It's easy to cancel booked off time









As for the people telling admin to "wake up", he works extremely hard for these events, so sit back and relax


----------



## Draven

@Admin thank you for all you do, I know it must be really difficult to try and get these events up and running, I know for some it really sucks but hey what can you do right, as for me it's probably best because I can now work with the lil woman getting our wedding and honeymoon plans my full attention and I have all so put any and all PC work off until after we get back. If anyone is interested this is a pic of where we are staying lol.



Iberostar Laguna Azul


----------



## mrsmiles

well got to say i am slightly disappointed the LAN cant happen for March, but am excited to hear you guys are planning something bigger for a later date, definitely looking forward to that (hopefully in a much warmer time)
thanks for the update on this.

keep up the good work.


----------



## gdesmo

Appreciate all the hard work and dedication it takes to organize such a project ! You are an inspiration towards which we should aspire to emulate. PM me if there is anything I could possibly help you with at any time.


----------



## xNovax

Well at least now I am able to go to Montreal with my family for a robotics championship and also go to the LAN later. Hopefully we will have the next lan soon not in June/July.


----------



## gank

I have to admit i'm sad, but knowing that u guys have been working hard and will continue to work hard up until the new june event, means i can expect an even better, well organized LAN.
hopefully you have better luck with all of the administrative stuff this time around. the one positive out of this is, that a lot of people found out about the overclock event, and you're gonna have even more interest by the time it comes around in june. good luck, and look forward to hearing about the next event


----------



## H3||scr3am

Sad to see the March Date pass, but glad to hear you're working on another one


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Sad to hear. Any rough estimate how far will it be pushed? Are we talking 1-2 months of 4-6 months?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Sad to see the March Date pass, but glad to hear you're working on another one


^^


----------



## CramComplex

Phew...I'm a bit relieved that it'll be pushed back but didn't expect it to go to June/July, was expecting a push-back to April or May but hey...as long as the event is much more organized I'm all for it!

Thanks Admin for the early heads-up~!


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Sad to hear. Any rough estimate how far will it be pushed? Are we talking 1-2 months of 4-6 months?


Will be 3-4 months, gives me time to fine-tune my Quad Tec rig.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @Admin thank you for all you do, I know it must be really difficult to try and get these events up and running, I know for some it really sucks but hey what can you do right, as for me it's probably best because I can now work with the lil woman getting our wedding and honeymoon plans my full attention and I have all so put any and all PC work off until after we get back. If anyone is interested this is a pic of where we are staying lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iberostar Laguna Azul


Looks great, hope you two have a fantastic honeymoon !


----------



## GigaByte

No, my reason.. Toronto isn't Winnipeg..


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Well, I have at least 2 months to do all my system and hardware maintenance now. Maybe give the mini rig a new motherboard and processor in time.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Well, I have at least 2 months to do all my system and hardware maintenance now. Maybe give the mini rig a new motherboard and processor in time.


Axi has a mobo and Apu for sale.







PS are you really the King of ricer rigs ?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Axi has a mobo and Apu for sale.


MITX? For real?


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> MITX? For real?


I`m sure it is in the marketplace 3870K and an 85 mobo of some sort.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> I`m sure it is in the marketplace 3870K and an 85 mobo of some sort.


I think thats the opposite direction I'm going. I'm looking to turn it into a CPU intensive machine, not just gaming.

Its also an A8 + ram. No board. Thanks very much for the referral though!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> Unfortunately, March 16th and March 23rd just don't look like they are going to work.
> 
> A little more detail:
> - We contacted many great venues. Some were available during those dates and things looked very promising.
> - One of the venues really impressed us and was our number one selection. The prices appeared to be workable.
> - After recieveing the quotes from their exclusive AV company, it no longer looks doable. For reference, the AV would have cost 7 times more than our last event. It would have blown our budget.
> 
> So what's next?
> - We are planning on an even larger upcoming event with $15,000 in prizing. We will have the venue and pricing secured before posting an interest thread this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - We are working with eSportsCanada to setup MONTHLY online tournaments. We hope our first event will be in March. More news to come.
> 
> To say sorry...
> - We know many of you were as excited about this possible event as we were. We put a lot of work into it already and it always sucks when you have to come to terms with it not coming to frutition (for now). So, we will be randomly giving out $1,500 (15 x $100) in paypal prizes to people who voted in the poll in this thread before the time of this post. We are just doing the DB pull now. Winners will be announced shortly.
> 
> Sorry again guys. Our next one will be bigger and better than ever.


Thanks for the update admin


----------



## Hooded

Thanks for the post Admin.

Very good of you to have a give away.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Thanks for the update kind sir!

It's a bit of a bummer, but to be honest I've been too busy with work lately anyways.

Working 60 hours a week for the next few weeks at least, so wouldn't have been able to make it.

Thanks for the hard work you've put in so far, and the work I'm sure you will continue to contribute to make the event happen!


----------



## DaFirnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> No, my reason.. Toronto isn't Winnipeg..


THIS
THIS
THIS


----------



## Bloodfire

Well, as sad as it is, I'll still be excited for the next LAN regardless!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well, the bad news came with all sorts of good, so now I am really looking forward to see what gets worked out over the next little while.









Also, now there is more time for modding my (WIP) LAN build, and maybe even enough time to get some newer hardware to shove in it.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> To say sorry...
> - We know many of you were as excited about this possible event as we were. We put a lot of work into it already and it always sucks when you have to come to terms with it not coming to frutition (for now). So, we will be randomly giving out $1,500 (15 x $100) in paypal prizes to people who voted in the poll in this thread before the time of this post. We are just doing the DB pull now. Winners will be announced shortly.


Your gesture is beyond generous.

I can't even begin to imagine how time consuming the planning must be for an event of this calibre. Last year's even't was a blast! Can't wait to see what you have in store...

Thanks for the update, admin.


----------



## Applejack

Just curious but who went to the AMD LAN and plan on going to this upcoming LAN?


----------



## Slaughter

Thanks for the updates and all your efforts!


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Just curious but who went to the AMD LAN and plan on going to this upcoming LAN?


I


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Thanks for the update, admin. Glad you're trying to figure out another date when this event can be held. This will give me more time to figure out a plan to try and bring my desktop, and this will also give me more time to try and get better at online games







Maybe I'll try and build myself a smaller, more portable desktop that I can bring with me to this event, and future events like this one. I would love to be able to play Hawken with other people at this event. Have other people mentioned Hawken as a game suggestion?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Just curious but who went to the AMD LAN and plan on going to this upcoming LAN?


I


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Just curious but who went to the AMD LAN and plan on going to this upcoming LAN?


I


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Just curious but who went to the AMD LAN and plan on going to this upcoming LAN?


ME, I was on your TF2 team, or should I say you were on mine


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Just curious but who went to the AMD LAN and plan on going to this upcoming LAN?


My only reason to live !


----------



## Applejack

Heh yeah I remember hell and ax. XD

Hope to see you guys at this upcoming event!! and maybe even be on the same TF2 team again!


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Just curious but who went to the AMD LAN and plan on going to this upcoming LAN?


when and where is it?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Heh yeah I remember hell and ax. XD
> 
> Hope to see you guys at this upcoming event!! and maybe even be on the same TF2 team again!


Looking forward to meeting ya, I was there in spirit only.

If this event is post april, I will be able to sign my own waiver forms.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

What are going to be the games being played at this event?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Thanks for the update, admin. Glad you're trying to figure out another date when this event can be held. This will give me more time to figure out a plan to try and bring my desktop, and this will also give me more time to try and get better at online games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try and build myself a smaller, more portable desktop that I can bring with me to this event, and future events like this one. I would love to be able to play Hawken with other people at this event. Have other people mentioned Hawken as a game suggestion?


I'll be down for some Hawken.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Just curious but who went to the AMD LAN and plan on going to this upcoming LAN?


I...there's your warning









DP...haven't done that in awhile


----------



## R4ID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Just curious but who went to the AMD LAN and plan on going to this upcoming LAN?


i was there and will be at the next one, dont remember u tho


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4ID*
> 
> i was there and will be at the next one, dont remember u tho


Funny, I can`t honestly remember either of you but you must have signed my flag within minutes of each other.


----------



## R4ID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Funny, I can`t honestly remember either of you but you must have signed my flag within minutes of each other.


OMG thats AMAZING! LOL i was sitting directly behind the flag (same "row" i guess but the next table over, i was with a friend"wrastler" and later one of my teammates who is now a friend "gank" moved over there with us)







loved that flag, almost wish i coulda somehow made a copy....was by far one of my most amazing LAN experiences I've ever had


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Funny, I can`t honestly remember either of you but you must have signed my flag within minutes of each other.


Hmmm, remind me to charge you 3.99 for my autograph.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Hmmm, remind me to charge you 3.99 for my autograph.


Don`t forget to send my 550 bucks for advertising your Holy trolliness ! (need another xfx 7970 black)







How are you by the way ?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Don`t forget to send my 550 bucks for advertising your Holy trolliness ! (need another xfx 7970 black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you by the way ?


Haha, sure. I'm pretty good. Getting that itch again when I need to blow alot of cash on watercooling stuff. Currently taking medication to stop the outrage.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Haha, sure. I'm pretty good. Getting that itch again when I need to blow alot of cash on watercooling stuff. Currently taking medication to stop the outrage.


You cannot resist the Force, you will do !







I know what you mean, I just ordered two more TEC`s and two controllers and blocks for the TEC`s.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

How many events like this happen in the GTA and surrounding area per year? Is this the only event like this (and of this magnitude) that exists in the GTA and surrounding area?


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Looking forward to meeting ya, I was there in spirit only.
> 
> If this event is post april, I will be able to sign my own waiver forms.


Nice~! The old waiver forms from the GC event are still here LOL


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> How many events like this happen in the GTA and surrounding area per year? Is this the only event like this (and of this magnitude) that exists in the GTA and surrounding area?


pretty much yes... this is the only event like this. OC.net hosts the only major lan party Toronto has seen for many many years.

last one was almost a decade ago:
http://www.modthebox.com/compusmart2004.shtml


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> pretty much yes... this is the only event like this. OC.net hosts the only major lan party Toronto has seen for many many years.
> 
> last one was almost a decade ago:
> http://www.modthebox.com/compusmart2004.shtml


Wow, really? I suppose it does take a lot of work to try and create an event of this magnitude, so I'm not too surprised.

I'm hoping I can make it to this event. As soon as I have a more stable income, I'm going to build myself a mini-ITX LAN rig that I can take with me to events like this.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

I wouldn't have to play for the entire time at this event, would I? Like, I could take a break if I wanted to, right? Sorry, I have no idea how these kinds of events work









I actually did go to the AMD ExtravaLANza event last year, but I didn't participate in the LAN party part of the event, because I couldn't bring a computer that was good enough to use with me.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> I wouldn't have to play for the entire time at this event, would I? Like, I could take a break if I wanted to, right? Sorry, I have no idea how these kinds of events work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually did go to the AMD ExtravaLANza event last year, but I didn't participate in the LAN party part of the event, because I couldn't bring a computer that was good enough to use with me.


It is a very casual event. You don't need to play the entire day. You can play when you want and spectate the rest.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> It is a very casual event. You don't need to play the entire day. You can play when you want and spectate the rest.


Okay, awesome


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> How many events like this happen in the GTA and surrounding area per year? Is this the only event like this (and of this magnitude) that exists in the GTA and surrounding area?


To answer your question there are actually a couple in Toronto of this size. Up until 2009/10 there was a LAN group called Zero Ping Events which hosted the Fragapalooza events which were in Aurora. UOIT currently hosts the largest Ontario LAN in Oshawa, with this year's LANWAR V likely to pull in around 200 people over its 2 days. U of T also hosts some LANs and there are a few internet cafes which host sub-100 person LANs. The current largest fighting tournament in Canada also happens in Toronto, called TORYUKEN, which draws in over 500 participants.

Lauier, Waterloo, Windsor, Queens, Guelph, and UWO (the LANs I run) all host university LANs, as well.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> To answer your question there are actually a couple in Toronto of this size. Up until 2009/10 there was a LAN group called Zero Ping Events which hosted the Fragapalooza events which were in Aurora. UOIT currently hosts the largest Ontario LAN in Oshawa, with this year's LANWAR V likely to pull in around 200 people over its 2 days. U of T also hosts some LANs and there are a few internet cafes which host sub-100 person LANs. The current largest fighting tournament in Canada also happens in Toronto, called TORYUKEN, which draws in over 500 participants.
> 
> Lauier, Waterloo, Windsor, Queens, Guelph, and UWO (the LANs I run) all host university LANs, as well.


Most of the UNI lans are for their students only. :/


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Most of the UNI lans are for their students only. :/


I can tell you for a fact that every single uni LAN has to officially say they only accept alum/students and that none of them actually enforce that policy.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Yeah, I know that some universities and colleges hold LAN/online events, but like xNovax said, the only people that can usually enter into those LAN events are the students themselves, but that's okay. I guess it's hard to put together a public LAN event, just simply due to the fact that you need the available power, internet speed and bandwidth, space, and people to make it doable and worthwhile.

Like, I'm not a huge LAN/online PC gamer, but I still think it would be cool to participate, which is why I'm planning on building a very low cost/budget mini-ITX LAN rig to be able to bring to events like this


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Yeah, I know that some universities and colleges hold LAN/online events, but like xNovax said, the only people that can usually enter into those LAN events are the students themselves, but that's okay. I guess it's hard to put together a public LAN event, just simply due to the fact that you need the available power, internet speed and bandwidth, space, and people to make it doable and worthwhile.
> 
> Like, I'm not a huge LAN/online PC gamer, but I still think it would be cool to participate, which is why I'm planning on building a very low cost/budget mini-ITX LAN rig to be able to bring to events like this


Actually we always fully budget 4 to 5 amps per seat so there's no need to build a low power rig, unless you have like 3 monitors and a 1200 watt PSU you'll be fine and even then.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Actually we always fully budget 4 to 5 amps per seat so there's no need to build a low power rig, unless you have like 3 monitors and a 1200 watt PSU you'll be fine and even then.


Oh, I'm not concerned about how much power is available to each person, I just simply don't want to spend a lot of money, nor do I want to be lugging around a giant desktop with me







I purposely want my LAN/online rig to be small and cost as little as possible while still being able to play games at medium settings @ 1280 x 720 resolution.


----------



## xNovax

I jammed my RIVE, Enermax MaxRevo 1350, and Quad 7970s into my lan rig.







. Thing ways a ton.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Actually we always fully budget 4 to 5 amps per seat so there's no need to build a low power rig, unless you have like 3 monitors and a 1200 watt PSU you'll be fine and even then.


Lol I can overthrow 5 amps easy!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Lol I can overthrow 5 amps easy!


How many watts do your fans use in total? Lol


----------



## gdesmo

Damn my Quad TEC rig might dim the lights, do I have to pay extra for the power usage ?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Damn my Quad TEC rig might dim the lights, do I have to pay extra for the power usage ?


4 TECs?


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 4 TECs?


Yeah I decided to take the plunge into icy waters and play in the sub-zero range. Third and fourth Tec`s will be in this week and I`m also waiting for two water blocks and Tec controllers. I know it`s a little nuts but that`s the way I roll, did you find the mobo you were looking for ? Will also have a custom silver block based on the EK Supreme will have about 1 1/2 ounces of 99.99 % pure silver which will be mounted directly on the processor die. You will get the first pics as it progresses.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Lol I can overthrow 5 amps easy!


I think Cyclops and I have you beat, Cyclops more then I likely







but yeah 5 amps is cake... I had to up my fuse from 15 to 20 amps just to boot my pc.... all my audio gear is on a separate circuit... SR-2 and some outdated power hungry GPUs FTW! Thankfully my rig weighs a ton, so it stays at home... must construct portable Skulltrail rig for next LAN partee! it'll be my Main Rig's Mini Me! lol.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I'd love to build a little micro-atx LAN rig, but I'm making an attempt to not spend the money I'm stashing in my bank account right now.

Also my rig is only a pretty basic mid-tower anyways (750 watt, single 670) so it's not that crazy or heavy anyways.

Still not as small and portable as I would like for a LAN though.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I think Cyclops and I have you beat, Cyclops more then I likely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah 5 amps is cake... I had to up my fuse from 15 to 20 amps just to boot my pc.... all my audio gear is on a separate circuit... SR-2 and some outdated power hungry GPUs FTW! Thankfully my rig weighs a ton, so it stays at home... must construct portable Skulltrail rig for next LAN partee! it'll be my Main Rig's Mini Me! lol.


I hope you upgraded your wire from the panel to 12 gauge cable, or you could be asking for some trouble. I ran a 12 gauge but will have to run another 12 gauge circuit for the other rigs, my poor Seasonic 1250 won`t be able to handle 4 Tec`s, 2- 670`s and a slightly OC`d 3770K. I`m glad you and Cyclops are strong cause I`ll need a hand lifting it on the table.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I think Cyclops and I have you beat, Cyclops more then I likely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah 5 amps is cake... I had to up my fuse from 15 to 20 amps just to boot my pc.... all my audio gear is on a separate circuit... SR-2 and some outdated power hungry GPUs FTW! Thankfully my rig weighs a ton, so it stays at home... must construct portable Skulltrail rig for next LAN partee! it'll be my Main Rig's Mini Me! lol.


Might wanna check out my latest log mate







16 amps of literally, JUST lights.









But yeah, old school fermi kinda does that, believe me I know. Lookin forward to seeing a miniaturized rig from ya!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I think Cyclops and I have you beat, Cyclops more then I likely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah 5 amps is cake... *I had to up my fuse from 15 to 20 amps just to boot my pc*.... all my audio gear is on a separate circuit... SR-2 and some outdated power hungry GPUs FTW! Thankfully my rig weighs a ton, so it stays at home... must construct portable Skulltrail rig for next LAN partee! it'll be my Main Rig's Mini Me! lol.


Hope you have 12ga wiring in your house, and not 14ga, or you're now looking at a fire hazard...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> I hope you upgraded your wire from the panel to 12 gauge cable, or you could be asking for some trouble. I ran a 12 gauge but will have to run another 12 gauge circuit for the other rigs, my poor Seasonic 1250 won`t be able to handle 4 Tec`s, 2- 670`s and a slightly OC`d 3770K. I`m glad you and Cyclops are strong cause I`ll need a hand lifting it on the table.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*
> 
> Hope you have 12ga wiring in your house, and not 14ga, or you're now looking at a fire hazard...


It's an Apt, and my landlord told me to do it... they won't upgrade anything in this PoS... still glass fuses... and a 15amp service powers 2 bedrooms and my living room... and in the summer months I throw a 10K BTU A/C unit on it, and I can't even vacuum without blowing it... it sucks, can't save up for a house fast enough...


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> It's an Apt, and my landlord told me to do it... they won't upgrade anything in this PoS... still glass fuses... and a 15amp service powers 2 bedrooms and my living room... and in the summer months I throw a 10K BTU A/C unit on it, and I can't even vacuum without blowing it... it sucks, can't save up for a house fast enough...


Damn that kind of sux ! If you have an electric stove the 120 volt receptacle is rated for 15 amps on it`s own. I`m hoping you do, only downside is you have to run an extension cable, sacrifice I would make if I had to. Use minimum 14 gauge ext. cord but 12 is better. Cheers and see you in a few months.


----------



## Onions

there a sign up yet?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> there a sign up yet?


Nope, the event got pushed back till June/July time frame.
I wouldn't expect a signup for a few months till they get a venue and date completely settled on.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Damn that kind of sux ! If you have an electric stove the 120 volt receptacle is rated for 15 amps on it`s own. I`m hoping you do, only downside is you have to run an extension cable, sacrifice I would make if I had to. Use minimum 14 gauge ext. cord but 12 is better. Cheers and see you in a few months.


Yeah see you in a few months too for the next LAN


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Yeah see you in a few months too for the next LAN


It will be awesome !


----------



## xNovax

It kinda sucks that the LAN was pushed back, but it is also good. Now I get to go on a trip with my family to Montreal and not have to worry about timing to get back in time for the event.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> It kinda sucks that the LAN was pushed back, but it is also good. Now I get to go on a trip with my family to Montreal and not have to worry about timing to get back in time for the event.


I know what cha mean, this was the highlight of my march break, then I realized all the mod work and new parts I could acquire in 3 extra months.


----------



## xNovax

Im going to update my lan rig. Probably going to dip my foot into my first ever custom water cooling.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Im going to update my lan rig. Probably going to dip my foot into my first ever custom water cooling.


Hope to see a worklog! I've got a fair bit planned.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hope to see a worklog! I've got a fair bit planned.


I've done all kinds of different hardware but never water cooling. It should be interesting.


----------



## johny24

I found my AMD ExtravaLANza shirt yesterday after I thought it had been stolen for 4 months







So I wore it to the gym, and it smelt like a shirt that hadn't been worn in 4 months


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Im going to update my lan rig. Probably going to dip my foot into my first ever custom water cooling.


No ! No ! Jump right in, we will help you along in your quest for lower temps and higher speeds possible.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> No ! No ! Jump right in, we will help you along in your quest for lower temps and higher speeds possible.










. My first watercooling rig will definitely not be my main rig with its four 7970s. I will probably start on the ITX rig first then see what I want to do.


----------



## TheMafia

what are these prizes for? games? builds?

monthly online tournaments? for?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMafia*
> 
> what are these prizes for? games? builds?
> 
> monthly online tournaments? for?


you mean the $10, 000 in prizing?
its for the lan event, the benchmarking, and possibly other things that I am unaware of.
But I believe most of it will go toward the lan and benching tournament/competition


----------



## CL3P20

3x cancelled events elsewhere already... but go toronto. *insert sarcasm here* yeah


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I found my AMD ExtravaLANza shirt yesterday after I thought it had been stolen for 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wore it to the gym, and it smelt like a shirt that hadn't been worn in 4 months


I wear it at the gym as well :/


----------



## axipher

Canada is just awesome like that


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Why not get on a plane / bus / train/ goat then CL3P20, and make it to this one.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Canada is just awesome like that


Where abouts in Sudbury are you from? My grandparents are from Hanmer.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Canada is just awesome like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where abouts in Sudbury are you from? My grandparents are from Hanmer.
Click to expand...

Skead, although I've lived in Hanmer, Blezzard, Long Lake, Garson, and now in New Sudbury.


----------



## gdesmo

Are you back now AXI ?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Skead, although I've lived in Hanmer, Blezzard, Long Lake, Garson, and now in New Sudbury.


Ok cool.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

These are some of the games that I hope to play at this upcoming event, if I can come:
Team Fortress 2
Blacklight: Retribution
Hawken
League of Legends
Ghost Recon Online (the free-to-play version)
Counter Strike

I've never actually played at an event like this before, so... I don't know what games are typically played at these kind of events, but... there's my list of games I hope to play


----------



## Archer S

uhm uhm uhm. battlefield3?


----------



## kevinf

what about the International centre as a venue? http://www.internationalcentre.com/home.html I just went to an event this weekend, lots of room, good parking, locality is good.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> what about the International centre as a venue? http://www.internationalcentre.com/home.html I just went to an event this weekend, lots of room, good parking, locality is good.


That actually looks really cool.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Did anyone here go to the AMD ExtravaLANza event in Markham (the public event and/or LAN event?) Does anyone know if the AMD headquarters in Markham will be doing that event yearly, or... was it just more of a one-time thing?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Did anyone here go to the AMD ExtravaLANza event in Markham (the public event and/or LAN event?) Does anyone know if the AMD headquarters in Markham will be doing that event yearly, or... was it just more of a one-time thing?


I went to the event with my PC and gear but was turned away because I was not 18. I went to the public part instead. I don't know if it is a yearly thing or not.


----------



## [email protected]

Will this be an ONLINE Championship or it held in Canada?

Just wondered. Someone needs to do Battlefield 3 private server tourney.

Sure we can do Counter Strike but why not something more harder than a easy source engine?

Just wondered.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Will this be an ONLINE Championship or it held in Canada?
> 
> Just wondered. Someone needs to do Battlefield 3 private server tourney.
> 
> *Sure we can do Counter Strike but why not something more harder than a easy source engine?*
> 
> Just wondered.


Gonna need to explain that one a bit mate


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Will this be an ONLINE Championship or it held in Canada?
> 
> Just wondered. Someone needs to do Battlefield 3 private server tourney.
> 
> *Sure we can do Counter Strike but why not something more harder than a easy source engine?*
> 
> Just wondered.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna need to explain that one a bit mate
Click to expand...

I think he means "More performance intensive", but don't quote me on that.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> what about the International centre as a venue? http://www.internationalcentre.com/home.html I just went to an event this weekend, lots of room, good parking, locality is good.


Actually quite an expensive venue, also they will want to supply their own power feeds at crazy prices. My MC club has had a display there at all the bike shows for the past 35 years and without subsidies from the promoters we would not be able to afford it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Are you back now AXI ?


Yep, till at least the end of April.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Will this be an ONLINE Championship or it held in Canada?
> 
> Just wondered. Someone needs to do Battlefield 3 private server tourney.
> 
> *Sure we can do Counter Strike but why not something more harder than a easy source engine?*
> 
> Just wondered.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna need to explain that one a bit mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he means "More performance intensive", but don't quote me on that.
Click to expand...

If that's what the OP means, than I'd have to disagree, LAN's are built-in around LAN-centric games that anyone can easily setup and and jump in to on any level of hardware.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Are you back now AXI ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, till at least the end of April.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Will this be an ONLINE Championship or it held in Canada?
> 
> Just wondered. Someone needs to do Battlefield 3 private server tourney.
> 
> *Sure we can do Counter Strike but why not something more harder than a easy source engine?*
> 
> Just wondered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna need to explain that one a bit mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he means "More performance intensive", but don't quote me on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's what the OP means, than I'd have to disagree, LAN's are built-in around LAN-centric games that anyone can easily setup and and jump in to on any level of hardware.
Click to expand...

I said don't quote me on that.









Anyway, agreed. LANs are based around fun, not benching. Unless you're on the benching side of the room.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Are you back now AXI ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, till at least the end of April.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Will this be an ONLINE Championship or it held in Canada?
> 
> Just wondered. Someone needs to do Battlefield 3 private server tourney.
> 
> *Sure we can do Counter Strike but why not something more harder than a easy source engine?*
> 
> Just wondered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna need to explain that one a bit mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he means "More performance intensive", but don't quote me on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's what the OP means, than I'd have to disagree, LAN's are built-in around LAN-centric games that anyone can easily setup and and jump in to on any level of hardware.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said don't quote me on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, agreed. LANs are based around fun, not benching. Unless you're on the benching side of the room.
Click to expand...

Or if you need to drive a certain amount of screens greater than 1 in a certain configuration...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Or if you need to drive a certain amount of screens greater than 1 in a certain configuration...


This is true, BTW I run 5x 1280 screens now







wider res than 3x 1920


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Or if you need to drive a certain amount of screens greater than 1 in a certain configuration...
> 
> 
> 
> This is true, BTW I run 5x 1280 screens now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wider res than 3x 1920
Click to expand...

But 3x 1920 portrait is almost exactly 16:9 still with triple pixels... I actually don't like any wider than 16:9


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But 3x 1920 portrait is almost exactly 16:9 still with triple pixels... I actually don't like any wider than 16:9


But I can view the entire width of the map in league.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But 3x 1920 portrait is almost exactly 16:9 still with triple pixels... I actually don't like any wider than 16:9
> 
> 
> 
> But I can view the entire width of the map in league.
Click to expand...

Pfft, League...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Pfft, League...


Ok I can do 180 fov without mad fisheye


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Pfft, League...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I can do 180 fov without mad fisheye
Click to expand...

I pwn noobs at local LAN parties on my single 24" BenQ in SCII, LoL, and WCIII


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I pwn noobs at local LAN parties on my single 24" BenQ in SCII, LoL, and WCIII


pissing contest? I want to win the OCN 2500 dream rig contest so bad... so I can do a tri-monitor setup like the 'big boys' above









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3837213


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I pwn noobs at local LAN parties on my single 24" BenQ in SCII, LoL, and WCIII


Yet I'll school you on UT any DAY








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> pissing contest? I want to win the OCN 2500 dream rig contest so bad... so I can do a tri-monitor setup like the 'big boys' above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3837213


Just good natured ribbing, and I really hope you win it mate. You need and deserve it!


----------



## gdesmo

Personally I`m starting to hate the gaps between my Syncmasters. Will most likely get a nice 27 inch Catleap or Crossover, try Quality over quantity ! STT you will have to start eating more Wheaties cause I`ll need a hand or two lifting the TEC rig on the table. Might be relegated to the benching area cause I need two power circuits. I should make a cutout or two in the Armaflex to fit a beer can or two, imagine ice cold beer in 3-4 minutes


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Personally I`m starting to hate the gaps between my Syncmasters. Will most likely get a nice 27 inch Catleap or Crossover, try Quality over quantity ! STT you will have to start eating more Wheaties cause I`ll need a hand or two lifting the TEC rig on the table. Might be relegated to the benching area cause I need two power circuits. I should make a cutout or two in the Armaflex to fit a beer can or two, imagine ice cold beer in 3-4 minutes


You need a hand I am there. Lifting strength might not be great, but I can fireman carry 2 unconscious people


----------



## gdesmo

Thanx, maybe I`ll coerce Slaughter and Cyclops to manhandle it and we can sit back and watch.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Thanx, maybe I`ll coerce Slaughter and Cyclops to manhandle it and we can sit back and watch.


I'm too old to manhandle anything. I need to collect my 401K funds.


----------



## gdesmo

Oh, I saw you moving that loaded Cosmos 2 like it was a rag doll ! Us senior citizens need help sometimes.


----------



## Chipp

Hey folks!

Time to try and make up for the letdown on this one with some prizes for those who took the time to RSVP (yes, no, or maybe) - if you see your username below, congratulations, you've won $100 for your trouble! Please PM me or ENTERPRISE with the subject line "March Toronto Makeup Prize" and stay tuned for further instructions!


risen123
cymera
elson
snowsoft
zeplin
micul
bdonedge
f3t1sh
qu1ckset
superx107
flawless_666
antman92
overclocker55
valor958
daclownie

Thanks!


----------



## H3||scr3am

grats to all the winners







thanks for the followup chipp


----------



## Cyclops

And I didn't win anything for doing nothing. * Sits in the corner *


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Congrats to the $100 winners!


----------



## Citra

Congrats winners!


----------



## mega_option101

Congratulations to all the winners


----------



## gdesmo

Cheers to the lucky winners !


----------



## InsideJob

'gratz to the winners


----------



## BonzaiTree

Aw shucks, congrats lads and lasses!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hey folks!
> 
> Time to try and make up for the letdown on this one with some prizes for those who took the time to RSVP (yes, no, or maybe) - if you see your username below, congratulations, you've won $100 for your trouble! Please PM me or ENTERPRISE with the subject line "March Toronto Makeup Prize" and stay tuned for further instructions!
> 
> 
> risen123
> cymera
> elson
> snowsoft
> zeplin
> micul
> bdonedge
> f3t1sh
> qu1ckset
> superx107
> flawless_666
> antman92
> overclocker55
> valor958
> daclownie
> 
> Thanks!


I think you meant to include xxbassplayerxx in that list.

Silly Chipp... I forgive you


----------



## superx107

sweet


----------



## Zeplin

hell yeah


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, congrats guys


----------



## antman92

woooooo

im a winner!!!!


----------



## Venny503

Grats.

(Not a postfarm)


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venny503*
> 
> Grats.
> 
> (Not a postfarm)


Usually if you have to include "not a post farm"...


----------



## Zeplin

So has anyone gotten the money?


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

I haven't been on this thread in quite some time. Have I missed any dates for any upcoming events of any kind, or...?


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> I haven't been on this thread in quite some time. Have I missed any dates for any upcoming events of any kind, or...?


Nope. There was a draw for some $100 PayPal transfers 1 or 2 pages back.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Okay, thanks. I'm still working on building a computer that I could bring with me to LAN events, and related events and such, so... just was checking.


----------



## kelc

i live and toronto and missed the last one but i'll definitely come for the next one. reading through the posts on this thread makes it sound like an awesome event and i'll look forward to it


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Yeah, I'm hoping I can make it to this event









I'm currently just trying to build a budget mini-ITX system that I can bring to this event, and future events and gatherings like this.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hopefully this will still happen at some point!

I'd love to go to one, I was pumped for the last one.


----------



## patr1ck

bump for summer LAN

I'm craving so hard for a LAN in Toronto


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Yes!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Bump, any update on when this event will be happening?
Really looking forward to an OCN LAN


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Does anyone here happen to own or have at least used an Alienware M11x laptop with an Intel Core i7-640UM CPU and an NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M GPU?


----------



## Cyclops

Well, it's not going to be on march anymore now is it







.


----------



## Cymera

Hi,

I hope this event will still happen this summer! Thank you to OC.net for spreading some love with the prizes









Have any of the other prize winners received a reply to their initial PM yet?

Cheers,

Cy


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Bump, any update on when this event will be happening?
> Really looking forward to an OCN LAN


Now, I can't confirm anything with you but I do feel the silence everybody's getting from the staff isn't a good policy. Look to the recently announced benching event in the UK (here) and know that we're trying to do the same thing - but larger. The UK events have had more limited interest than our Toronto stuff so far so we'll be dong a LAN + Benching but the general timeframe is the same, my rough estimate would be 4 to 6 weeks after the UK event.

As far as games go we might be mixing things up. CS:GO has had great turnout in the past but TF2 has been a bit troubled. We might swap it out for Dota 2 or League of Legends. StarCraft 2 is another option but I tend to gravitate away from it as it doesn't really add to a LAN party's atmosphere in the same way that team games do.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Now, I can't confirm anything with you but I do feel the silence everybody's getting from the staff isn't a good policy. Look to the recently announced benching event in the UK (here) and know that we're trying to do the same thing - but larger. The UK events have had more limited interest than our Toronto stuff so far so we'll be dong a LAN + Benching but the general timeframe is the same, my rough estimate would be 4 to 6 weeks after the UK event.
> 
> As far as games go we might be mixing things up. CS:GO has had great turnout in the past but TF2 has been a bit troubled. We might swap it out for Dota 2 or League of Legends. StarCraft 2 is another option but I tend to gravitate away from it as it doesn't really add to a LAN party's atmosphere in the same way that team games do.


Big thanks for the info, good to know it's still happening. Hope I can still make it though.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Now, I can't confirm anything with you but I do feel the silence everybody's getting from the staff isn't a good policy. Look to the recently announced benching event in the UK (here) and know that we're trying to do the same thing - but larger. The UK events have had more limited interest than our Toronto stuff so far so we'll be dong a LAN + Benching but the general timeframe is the same, my rough estimate would be 4 to 6 weeks after the UK event.
> 
> As far as games go we might be mixing things up. CS:GO has had great turnout in the past but TF2 has been a bit troubled. We might swap it out for Dota 2 or League of Legends. StarCraft 2 is another option but I tend to gravitate away from it as it doesn't really add to a LAN party's atmosphere in the same way that team games do.


I would totally play League of Legends, and I would probably end up getting CS:GO if that were confirmed as one of the games. Will Hawken be an option for one of the games do you think?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> I would totally play League of Legends, and I would probably end up getting CS:GO if that were confirmed as one of the games. Will Hawken be an option for one of the games do you think?


I don't normally comment on what games we do and don't run at LAN parties, but generally when selecting titles we look for:

Established competitive scene
Prior success at LAN parties (both ours and outside)
Dedicated LAN features in game
As such the current games that meet all the criteria is pretty limited: Counter Strike: Global Offense, Team Fortress 2, StarCraft 2: Heart of the Swarm, League of Legends, and Dota 2 are the current pre-cleared games. Obviously people often ask for other games (Battlefield, Call of Duty, Day of Defeat, Unreal Tournament, Natural Selection, Left 4 Dead, Quake, and some other titles) but we tend to go with safer picks to guarantee we're actually able to fill out a good 30 to 40 people per game at least. People obviously play more games than just our tournament games but due to limited resources we only feature only a select few top games to make sure what we're doing has the broadest possible appeal.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I don't normally comment on what games we do and don't run at LAN parties, but generally when selecting titles we look for:
> 
> Established competitive scene
> Prior success at LAN parties (both ours and outside)
> Dedicated LAN features in game
> As such the current games that meet all the criteria is pretty limited: Counter Strike: Global Offense, Team Fortress 2, StarCraft 2: Heart of the Swarm, and Dota 2 are the current pre-cleared games. Obviously people often ask for other games (Battlefield, Call of Duty, Day of Defeat, Unreal Tournament, Natural Selection, Left 4 Dead, Quake, and some other titles) but we tend to go with safer picks to guarantee we're actually able to fill out a good 30 to 40 people per game at least. People obviously play more games than just our tournament games but due to limited resources we only feature only a select few top games to make sure what we're doing has the broadest possible appeal.


Fair enough.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Also I left League of Legends off that list by accident.


----------



## Cyclops

Would like Crysis 3 to be on that list.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Bump, any update on when this event will be happening?
> Really looking forward to an OCN LAN
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I can't confirm anything with you but I do feel the silence everybody's getting from the staff isn't a good policy. Look to the recently announced benching event in the UK (here) and know that we're trying to do the same thing - but larger. The UK events have had more limited interest than our Toronto stuff so far so we'll be dong a LAN + Benching but the general timeframe is the same, my rough estimate would be 4 to 6 weeks after the UK event.
> 
> As far as games go we might be mixing things up. CS:GO has had great turnout in the past but TF2 has been a bit troubled. We might swap it out for Dota 2 or League of Legends. StarCraft 2 is another option but I tend to gravitate away from it as it doesn't really add to a LAN party's atmosphere in the same way that team games do.
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting us know this was still happening.
The silence was starting to get a bit worrying.

I just hope we get at least 6 weeks notice before the event takes place so people are able to clear schedules and such.
Thanks again for the update Rikk


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Thanks for letting us know this was still happening.
> The silence was starting to get a bit worrying.
> 
> I just hope we get at least 6 weeks notice before the event takes place so people are able to clear schedules and such.
> Thanks again for the update Rikk


Trust me, I'm on your side with trying to get these formally announced and open for registration as early as possible but with some of the partners we work with trying to pin down dates is like trying to nail water to a wall.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Thanks for letting us know this was still happening.
> The silence was starting to get a bit worrying.
> 
> I just hope we get at least 6 weeks notice before the event takes place so people are able to clear schedules and such.
> Thanks again for the update Rikk
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, I'm on your side with trying to get these formally announced and open for registration as early as possible but with some of the partners we work with trying to pin down dates is like trying to nail water to a wall.
Click to expand...

I used to try and organize some small events and know it can be a disaster trying to get people to commit to dates and work together.
Cant even being to understand the headache it must be for an event on this scale.

Just want to say thanks for putting in the effort


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> I used to try and organize some small events *till I took an arrow to the knee.*


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

I haven't been on here in a while. Have I missed any announcements for upcoming LAN events around the GTA?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> I haven't been on here in a while. Have I missed any announcements for upcoming LAN events around the GTA?


None so far!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Created this group to help keep people nice and organized:
*OCN Toronto LAN Parties & Meetups*

Here's a quick update (from what I know, which may be incomplete):

We were unable to come to terms with Steamwhistle on a weekend that worked for both us and them in the June/July time frame. Admin and myself (and presumably whoever else is involved from the shadows) are back to looking at venues. One of the reasons this has been difficult is because we're fully committed to finding a location with suitable internet so we don't have a repeat of everyone sharing a single DSL line, and venues in Toronto tend to fall into two categories: small (around 5k sq ft) with no internet and too little power; and large (10k+ sq ft) with sometimes enough power and internet but usually very expensive. This puts us in a situation where we more or less have to change our strategy of coming up with a size and budget and then finding a suitable venue to picking a venue and then working backwards towards making it viable.

From my personal experience having worked with over 35 LAN parties of various sizes in both the US and Canada, I would say that having this event in June is pretty unrealistic. The next 2ish weeks will determine if the same thing happens to July. We are still committed to hosting a LAN party this summer, but at the end of the day we're limited by the availability of Toronto venues and that's what's making this tricky.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Created this group to help keep people nice and organized:
> *OCN Toronto LAN Parties & Meetups*
> 
> Here's a quick update (from what I know, which may be incomplete):
> 
> We were unable to come to terms with Steamwhistle on a weekend that worked for both us and them in the June/July time frame. Admin and myself (and presumably whoever else is involved from the shadows) are back to looking at venues. One of the reasons this has been difficult is because we're fully committed to finding a location with suitable internet so we don't have a repeat of everyone sharing a single DSL line, and venues in Toronto tend to fall into two categories: small (around 5k sq ft) with no internet and too little power; and large (10k+ sq ft) with sometimes enough power and internet but usually very expensive. This puts us in a situation where we more or less have to change our strategy of coming up with a size and budget and then finding a suitable venue to picking a venue and then working backwards towards making it viable.
> 
> From my personal experience having worked with over 35 LAN parties of various sizes in both the US and Canada, I would say that having this event in June is pretty unrealistic. The next 2ish weeks will determine if the same thing happens to July. We are still committed to hosting a LAN party this summer, but at the end of the day we're limited by the availability of Toronto venues and that's what's making this tricky.


Thanks for the update!







I'm sure you guys will pull through!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Created this group to help keep people nice and organized:
> *OCN Toronto LAN Parties & Meetups*
> 
> Here's a quick update (from what I know, which may be incomplete):
> 
> We were unable to come to terms with Steamwhistle on a weekend that worked for both us and them in the June/July time frame. Admin and myself (and presumably whoever else is involved from the shadows) are back to looking at venues. One of the reasons this has been difficult is because we're fully committed to finding a location with suitable internet so we don't have a repeat of everyone sharing a single DSL line, and venues in Toronto tend to fall into two categories: small (around 5k sq ft) with no internet and too little power; and large (10k+ sq ft) with sometimes enough power and internet but usually very expensive. This puts us in a situation where we more or less have to change our strategy of coming up with a size and budget and then finding a suitable venue to picking a venue and then working backwards towards making it viable.
> 
> From my personal experience having worked with over 35 LAN parties of various sizes in both the US and Canada, I would say that having this event in June is pretty unrealistic. The next 2ish weeks will determine if the same thing happens to July. We are still committed to hosting a LAN party this summer, but at the end of the day we're limited by the availability of Toronto venues and that's what's making this tricky.


Steamwhistle eh?

...why not have the event at the Steam Whistle brewery? They have an area they use for banquets/private parties.

And you know...their beer


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Steamwhistle eh?
> 
> ...why not have the event at the Steam Whistle brewery? They have an area they use for banquets/private parties.
> 
> And you know...their beer


Next to the Rogers center? That's the one he's talking about.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Next to the Rogers center? That's the one he's talking about.


Oh okay, I saw him mention steam whistle but I wasn't sure if he was talking about that as a venue.
I went on a weekend trip with the ex to Toronto in the summer and toured Steam Whistle...a very good thing to do with a gf / place to go on a date. Was a lot of fun.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Created this group to help keep people nice and organized:
> *OCN Toronto LAN Parties & Meetups*
> 
> Here's a quick update (from what I know, which may be incomplete):
> 
> We were unable to come to terms with Steamwhistle on a weekend that worked for both us and them in the June/July time frame. Admin and myself (and presumably whoever else is involved from the shadows) are back to looking at venues. One of the reasons this has been difficult is because we're fully committed to finding a location with suitable internet so we don't have a repeat of everyone sharing a single DSL line, and venues in Toronto tend to fall into two categories: small (around 5k sq ft) with no internet and too little power; and large (10k+ sq ft) with sometimes enough power and internet but usually very expensive. This puts us in a situation where we more or less have to change our strategy of coming up with a size and budget and then finding a suitable venue to picking a venue and then working backwards towards making it viable.
> 
> From my personal experience having worked with over 35 LAN parties of various sizes in both the US and Canada, I would say that having this event in June is pretty unrealistic. The next 2ish weeks will determine if the same thing happens to July. We are still committed to hosting a LAN party this summer, but at the end of the day we're limited by the availability of Toronto venues and that's what's making this tricky.


What kind of power are we looking at? maybe there is something in Newmarket? there are 2 hotels here and 2 sports complexes and because it's just north of T.O. it may be cheaper and people can still get here.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> What kind of power are we looking at? maybe there is something in Newmarket? there are 2 hotels here and 2 sports complexes and because it's just north of T.O. it may be cheaper and people can still get here.


We're looking for 1,000+ amps. A lot of venues only have 480 amp breakers which means we need to rent generators to bring in extra power, but some have their main power hookups designed to be expanded which lets us drop in temporary extra capacity.

On the internet side we've found that a lot of locations aren't directly on any fiber paths so they only have access to DSL or cable based broadband, which limits us to 150 down 10 up with Rogers and the unstable promise of 175/175 from Bell (which they only offer in 175/30 to businesses. One of the tricky things we've noticed is that venues who don't have a fast enough internet connection have basically tried to bill us either the entire year worth of the line or more for having the line installed. We've had quotes come in as high as $28,000 for a fiber connection and over $6,000 for a cable line, so it's important to us to find a venue which already has an existing internet connection (preferably a scalable one).

I'll post a list of venues we've looked at in the group.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> We're looking for 1,000+ amps. A lot of venues only have 480 amp breakers which means we need to rent generators to bring in extra power, but some have their main power hookups designed to be expanded which lets us drop in temporary extra capacity.
> 
> On the internet side we've found that a lot of locations aren't directly on any fiber paths so they only have access to DSL or cable based broadband, which limits us to 150 down 10 up with Rogers and the unstable promise of 175/175 from Bell (which they only offer in 175/30 to businesses. One of the tricky things we've noticed is that venues who don't have a fast enough internet connection have basically tried to bill us either the entire year worth of the line or more for having the line installed. We've had quotes come in as high as $28,000 for a fiber connection and over $6,000 for a cable line, so it's important to us to find a venue which already has an existing internet connection (preferably a scalable one).
> 
> I'll post a list of venues we've looked at in the group.


Come to my place here in Germany - I have fiber in my flat
















On a serious note, that is a shame that a lot of venues would even be giving you such an outrageous quote for what you are asking for. We need to go back to the AMD HQ in Markham


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Created this group to help keep people nice and organized:
> *OCN Toronto LAN Parties & Meetups*
> 
> Here's a quick update (from what I know, which may be incomplete):
> 
> We were unable to come to terms with Steamwhistle on a weekend that worked for both us and them in the June/July time frame. Admin and myself (and presumably whoever else is involved from the shadows) are back to looking at venues. One of the reasons this has been difficult is because we're fully committed to finding a location with suitable internet so we don't have a repeat of everyone sharing a single DSL line, and venues in Toronto tend to fall into two categories: small (around 5k sq ft) with no internet and too little power; and large (10k+ sq ft) with sometimes enough power and internet but usually very expensive. This puts us in a situation where we more or less have to change our strategy of coming up with a size and budget and then finding a suitable venue to picking a venue and then working backwards towards making it viable.
> 
> From my personal experience having worked with over 35 LAN parties of various sizes in both the US and Canada, I would say that having this event in June is pretty unrealistic. The next 2ish weeks will determine if the same thing happens to July. We are still committed to hosting a LAN party this summer, but at the end of the day we're limited by the availability of Toronto venues and that's what's making this tricky.


Many thanx to you and admin for working so hard to try and make this a reality ! Nowhere near as easy as some people think it is to organize such an event, parameters all have to be in sync and also have an experienced and dedicated group of organizers ! Kudos to the both of you !!!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Took some time to write out two documents for everybody's viewing pleasure:

*GTA Venue Selection*

*How we select games to be featured in the LAN section*

We might be dropping some cash to get our own networking hardware soon, so I might write a section about our LAN design philosophy with hardware references if it becomes pertinent. Might talk about servers we plan to add for additional services in that area, too.


----------



## Onions

if i may have you tried looking just outside of TO markham and Missasuga have some great venues


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> if i may have you tried looking just outside of TO markham and Missasuga have some great venues


Other than stuff out by the airport (which we have looked at) there aren't a lot of spaces with purpose built multifunction spaces. Ball rooms and conference centres are kind of poorly suited to what we're going to try and accomplish. That leaves us with convention centres and old industrial buildings that have been refit. Currently looking at warehouses for rental and arenas with the ability to go dry pad. We're also looking to go fairly central and as close as possible to as many main transit routes as we can get to make things easier for people.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Glad to know you guys are still working on this.
Thanks for the dedication you are showing to getting this event running


----------



## sunfireX

newmarket would be nice since i already live here lol. Anywhere in the Toronto area would be fairly easy to get to since public transit reaches pretty far around here.


----------



## Onions

what about the venue that we used last time? it was decent minus the internet.. im sure with enough notivece they could fix that


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> what about the venue that we used last time? it was decent minus the internet.. im sure with enough notivece they could fix that


I think they're thinking bigger this time.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> what about the venue that we used last time? it was decent minus the internet.. im sure with enough notivece they could fix that


Admin has put Airship 37 back on the table. You're right that they could get internet with enough notice. The problem is the cost of it. When we received the quote for what it would cost to get either fiber or decent cable based broadband the amount exceeded $15,000 for a coaxial install and $28,000 to connect to the nearest workable fiber path.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I think they're thinking bigger this time.


We're not necessarily thinking bigger but rather better, in terms of things learned and know we need to improve to be a better LAN. Airship 37 demonstrated the need for a larger venue as it was a bit cramped as it filled up and the place got hot until night rolled around and temperatures outside dropped off. Faster internet is obviously a must as well. The frustration and delays that having 30 minute Steam logins created was just something no LAN party wants to have to deal with, especially on a very limited budget.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Admin has put Airship 37 back on the table. You're right that they could get internet with enough notice. The problem is the cost of it. When we received the quote for what it would cost to get either fiber or decent cable based broadband the amount exceeded $15,000 for a coaxial install and $28,000 to connect to the nearest workable fiber path.
> We're not necessarily thinking bigger but rather better, in terms of things learned and know we need to improve to be a better LAN. Airship 37 demonstrated the need for a larger venue as it was a bit cramped as it filled up and the place got hot until night rolled around and temperatures outside dropped off. Faster internet is obviously a must as well. The frustration and delays that having 30 minute Steam logins created was just something no LAN party wants to have to deal with, especially on a very limited budget.


Also the benching area was far too dark....


----------



## dr4gonhunt3rZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> LAN Vs. abroad (some of our community are not going to be able to attend for legitimate distance issues, so lets bring the party to them, using our OCN game servers, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes please! Impossible to attend your events when most are held in the US!


----------



## el gappo

LAN vs WAN was meant to go down last time but the internet was sucky. Great Idea, fingers crossed


----------



## Xhumeka

What about trying something very different like an outside venue? Seeing the generators and cabling setup at the AMD event made me realize how easy it is to get power to remote locations - FILTERED power that works well with no surges or brownouts. I'm pretty sure ALL of us were running off generator power at AMD and I don't know a single person who had a problem with their power supply or computer.

That just leaves us with an internet connection, and there has been a lot of progress lately with line-of-site radio and even two-way satellite setups. We don't need great pings (latency) we just need a fast pipe - I'm assuming at a LAN PARTY we'll focus on LAN gaming and not Internet gaming - the only reason we need internet is for steam access and killing time when not gaming.

Any thoughts on renting an open field for a weekend and a huge tent?!?! Lots of places to pitch a sleeping tent for those who "need sleep"


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xhumeka*
> 
> What about trying something very different like an outside venue? Seeing the generators and cabling setup at the AMD event made me realize how easy it is to get power to remote locations - FILTERED power that works well with no surges or brownouts. I'm pretty sure ALL of us were running off generator power at AMD and I don't know a single person who had a problem with their power supply or computer.
> 
> That just leaves us with an internet connection, and there has been a lot of progress lately with line-of-site radio and even two-way satellite setups. We don't need great pings (latency) we just need a fast pipe - I'm assuming at a LAN PARTY we'll focus on LAN gaming and not Internet gaming - the only reason we need internet is for steam access and killing time when not gaming.
> 
> Any thoughts on renting an open field for a weekend and a huge tent?!?! Lots of places to pitch a sleeping tent for those who "need sleep"


Given the state of gaming right now the only major title which has "true LAN" would be CS:GO. We're looking to revamp the games list, likely dropping TF2 for Dota 2 or League of Legends. Both games require a low latency connection so satellite is more or less out of the question. As far as a fast enough line of sight system we'd need to set that up directly with an ISP as the faster corporate ones need fixed dish positions so we'd need it to be near an existing communications tower (within 1 km with direct line of sight for best performance). Overall it's not a perfect option. There are venues that work fine for us but Admin has a pretty distinct idea of what he wants our venues to look like visually and most of my proposed venues got shot down due to not meeting the profile or being too bland/generic. A tent outside a venue like the Toronto Congress Centre, International Centre, or Exhibition Place would give us a great opportunity to have on site internet nearby but bringing in mobile cooling to keep it at a reasonable temperature could double our power requirements.

I'll pursue it though as it is a suggestion I hadn't considered.

At the moment the potential dates are:

6th of July if we manage to get Airship 37 again (would have no internet again)
6th of July if Berkeley Church accepts our event and isn't too expensive
13th of July if Admin changes his mind and we use Wychwood Barns

None of these are official or confirmed in any way. They're just the only available days for the event venues and there's a lot more planning than that where something could go wrong and take the event off the table again.


----------



## kelc

i know we pay a $20 door fee but does that also cover tournaments at the LAN? if not how much would we pay to enter the sc2 tournament?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelc*
> 
> i know we pay a $20 door fee but does that also cover tournaments at the LAN? if not how much would we pay to enter the sc2 tournament?


If it's an SC2 tournament at the LAN it's included in the ticket, if you're referring to the ongoing SC2 tournament, sadly it' just finished, but if there is another one, they're free to enter.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1377370/tournament-overclock-net-starcraft-2-heart-of-the-swarm-challenge-2-500-in-prizes


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelc*
> 
> i know we pay a $20 door fee but does that also cover tournaments at the LAN? if not how much would we pay to enter the sc2 tournament?


Due to seat and internet restrictions we probably won't be featuring SC2. We also try to do team games as much as possible as they lend to the LAN atmosphere better than soloist titles. In the past we've run CS:GO and TF2 but for this upcoming event we'll probably run CS:GO and a MOBA. We'll have to decide between Dota 2 and League of Legends but one of those will probably be the 2nd title.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Yeah, I really thought there was going to be a much wider variety of games to play at this event. I personally was hoping to play Battlefield 3, League of Legends, Hawken and Blacklight Retribution, but I guess that isn't going to happen lol


----------



## superx107

aww I was hoping to play Tf2 and Dota 2 at the lan


----------



## johny24

I'm really happy that this thread is picking up steam again! It's good to hear that the event is still going to happen


----------



## Cyclops

nom nom nom LN2 Ice cream nom nom nom


----------



## Draven

I don't know if I will go now....the fact that there isn't a TF2 match and going with CS:GO kind of turned me off, trust me when I say, I like the game but some of the participants I have seen from the last 2 LAN's are a little too serious and unsportsman like. All I have to say is.....



LOL!!!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Ya, I wont be going for a serious LAN comp, I was just hoping for playing some games and meeting some people from the forum. That being said, I will still go regardless, assuming I can get the day off.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> I don't know if I will go now....the fact that there isn't a TF2 match and going with CS:GO kind of turned me off, trust me when I say, I like the game but some of the participants I have seen from the last 2 LAN's are a little too serious and unsportsman like. All I have to say is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!


Im on this page. source brings pro gamer people, league brings a certain "eastern" pro gamer people, there's no play for fun and maybe win something kinda game this might as well be just another Esports kinda event.


----------



## Maiky

I'm down for a few games and to meet a few peeps from OCN


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Im on this page. source brings pro gamer people, league brings a certain "eastern" pro gamer people, there's no play for fun and maybe win something kinda game this might as well be just another Esports kinda event.


For me I just want to go and meet people and have some fun playing games, having to play a game with some loud, obnoxious, unsportsman like gamers is very unappealing, this is why I stopped playing some games. This is why I love playing UT3 as no matter how good the other players are the game itself is just that fun as is TF2,. As others have seen at the other 2 LAN's I am not a good player but I had a great time. After TF2 was done and sitting back watching the CS players I told my friends I'm glad I'm not playing with those guys because I'd just quit and not bother.


----------



## Sunreeper

Never been to a lan before but always wanted to go


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> For me I just want to go and meet people and have some fun playing games, having to play a game with some loud, obnoxious, unsportsman like gamers is very unappealing, this is why I stopped playing some games. This is why I love playing UT3 as no matter how good the other players are the game itself is just that fun as is TF2,. As others have seen at the other 2 LAN's I am not a good player but I had a great time. After TF2 was done and sitting back watching the CS players I told my friends I'm glad I'm not playing with those guys because I'd just quit and not bother.


I totally get you on this, I remember the CSS at Airship, some of them were good guys though.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Due to seat and internet restrictions we probably won't be featuring SC2. We also try to do team games as much as possible as they lend to the LAN atmosphere better than soloist titles. In the past we've run CS:GO and TF2 but for this upcoming event we'll probably run CS:GO and a MOBA. We'll have to decide between Dota 2 and League of Legends but one of those will probably be the 2nd title.


Damn, all my TF2 practicing this year so I could do better in the next tourney for nothing









Time to buy CS:GO


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Here's the rough seating plan I put together for the LAN section. It's not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but that's a fair approximation of how many seats we'll be able to provide for gaming. Unfortunately 3 ft by 8 ft tables fit in the upper area but not the lower, so we'll probably be using 3 ft by 6 ft tables which is a bit less space than people are used to. Admin requested the centre top area for benching so I've left that blank. We'll have room for 144 gaming and probably about 20 to 30 more for benching. We could be a bit more aggressive with the table placements but then people might be too close for comfort.

OCN Toronto ChurchFloorPlan.pdf 741k .pdf file


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Here's the rough seating plan I put together for the LAN section. It's not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but that's a fair approximation of how many seats we'll be able to provide for gaming. Unfortunately 3 ft by 8 ft tables fit in the upper area but not the lower, so we'll probably be using 3 ft by 6 ft tables which is a bit less space than people are used to. Admin requested the centre top area for benching so I've left that blank. We'll have room for 144 gaming and probably about 20 to 30 more for benching. We could be a bit more aggressive with the table placements but then people might be too close for comfort.
> 
> OCN Toronto ChurchFloorPlan.pdf 741k .pdf file


So based on the PDF and your saying 144 people, a 3x3 area for each person?

That's already really close, just as bad as the AMD event.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So based on the PDF and your saying 144 people, a 3x3 area for each person?
> 
> That's already really close, just as bad as the AMD event.


Was fine for me... But I only had a small 20" monitor and a mid-tower


----------



## gdesmo

Damn ! Extended XSPC H1 Cube and 29 inch ultra-widescreen, maybe I'll sit on the case. Next big problem is I need two 15 amp circuits for dual psu's and TEC's !







Hey, maybe I can setup in the wine cellar. Won't even have to turn on the puter, just have to drink enough wine and I'll think I'm playing games.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Damn ! Extended XSPC H1 Cube and 29 inch ultra-widescreen, maybe I'll sit on the case. Next big problem is I need two 15 amp circuits for dual psu's and TEC's !


You have a 29 inch 21:9 IPS?


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Was fine for me... But I only had a small 20" monitor and a mid-tower


Hey Mega, how is Germany treating you ? Hope you are doing well !!!


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> You have a 29 inch 21:9 IPS?


AOC 2560 x 1080, not bad was too cheap to get the Samsung version.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> AOC 2560 x 1080, not bad was too cheap to get the Samsung version.


That was just on sale recently on newegg. How is it?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

I'll have to ask Admin if he wants to use the upper area as premium seating with 8 ft by 3 ft tables instead of the 6 by 3. As far as special power requirements go I'll have to defer that as well. Typical LAN party power budgeting provides 4 to 5 amps a seat so that's somewhere in the neighborhood of 3 times the norm.


----------



## xNovax

I think that for an event such as this that the door price of $20 is not enough. I think that we could raise the door price to $30-$35. This would help cover some of the costs. If you think about it its not that much. Heck going to a movie in the theatre is $50 for one person.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I think that for an event such as this that the door price of $20 is not enough. I think that we could raise the door price to $30-$35. This would help cover some of the costs. If you think about it its not that much. Heck going to a movie in the theatre is $50 for one person.


I agree.. But bad example

I would pay $30 and im a cheapie. $50 movie. What, costs around 15..


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> I agree.. But bad example
> 
> I would pay $30 and im a cheapie. $50 movie. What, costs around 15..


Dinner before movie $20
Movie ticket $15
Popcorn $7
Drink $6


----------



## Shiftstealth

I would be all over this but i don't have a passport yet so Canada throws a nail in that coffin. I would totally drive from PGH to Canada if i saw this earlier









Is there a plan to do one in the states sometime this year?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I would be all over this but i don't have a passport yet so Canada throws a nail in that coffin. I would totally drive from PGH to Canada if i saw this earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a plan to do one in the states sometime this year?


I don't have any knowledge of an upcoming event in the states but I think the crew that does US events is in the San Fran area.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I don't have any knowledge of an upcoming event in the states but I think the crew that does US events is in the San Fran area.


Guess this kid needs a passport for the next event! Do you try for 1 a year or something?


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Dinner before movie $20
> Movie ticket $15
> Popcorn $7
> Drink $6


how about ramen at the house before movie @ 25c

movie ticket $10

candy that I purchased at 7/11 prior to arriving at the movies $4

bottle of water that I brought from the house (free)

able to purchase a game off steam with the leftover money


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> how about ramen at the house before movie @ 25c
> 
> movie ticket $10
> 
> candy that I purchased at 7/11 prior to arriving at the movies $4
> 
> bottle of water that I brought from the house (free)
> 
> able to purchase a game off steam with the leftover money


----------



## RikkAndrsn

In the short term we won't exceed the $20 to $30 price range. I've been trying to convince Admin to move us to a 2-day format to take advantage of multiple days since right now we currently open doors at 10 AM and have to be closed up by 2 AM (16 hours). Most LAN parties eventually make the jump to a Saturday and Sunday format once they grow beyond about 100 people just to give enough time to actually do everything that attendees want to do (basically 10 am to 2 AM then 10 AM to 8ish PM 16+10 hours). This is, of course, versus the 10 AM to 10 AM 24 hour event we hosted at the AMD Markham location which had everyone burnt out by morning. A lot of major LANs even adopt longer formats just because the more things you want to do (and we want to do a lot) the more time you need. Doubly so now that we're going to try and stream everything.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Admin has had his first round of meetings and got the first few quotes in and everything seems like it's going well so far. After Tuesday when he meets with the power and networking people we'll probably be good to go and start making this official with a formal announcement sometime after.


----------



## Qu1ckset

didn't even realize this is happening, i was so made about missing the last one due to being outta town for work, but would gladly attend to check out everything going on, and meet some members of OCN !


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> In the short term we won't exceed the $20 to $30 price range. I've been trying to convince Admin to move us to a 2-day format to take advantage of multiple days since right now we currently open doors at 10 AM and have to be closed up by 2 AM (16 hours). Most LAN parties eventually make the jump to a Saturday and Sunday format once they grow beyond about 100 people just to give enough time to actually do everything that attendees want to do (basically 10 am to 2 AM then 10 AM to 8ish PM 16+10 hours). This is, of course, versus the 10 AM to 10 AM 24 hour event we hosted at the AMD Markham location which had everyone burnt out by morning. A lot of major LANs even adopt longer formats just because the more things you want to do (and we want to do a lot) the more time you need. Doubly so now that we're going to try and stream everything.


Yay, I've always wanted two day LANs


----------



## johny24

A 2 day LAN would blow my socks off!


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> A 2 day LAN would blow my socks off!


Make it a sleep over!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Make it a sleep over!


Sleeping in most venues isn't allowed but we could put it near hotels or in a hotel.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Can someone please PM me the moment we have a date. I need to take the friday before off work.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Can someone please PM me the moment we have a date. I need to take the friday before off work.


If it happens at all it will happen on July 6th, there are no other options available at the venue Admin's working on for the rest of the summer.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I second this--I need to know the date ASAP!

And have we decided 100% on a venue now?

*Edit:* Ahh, I got ninja'd again


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> If it happens at all it will happen on July 6th, there are no other options available at the venue Admin's working on for the rest of the summer.












Going to be at a bachelor party


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> If it happens at all it will happen on July 6th, there are no other options available at the venue Admin's working on for the rest of the summer.


Prognosis looks good?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I second this--I need to know the date ASAP!
> 
> And have we decided 100% on a venue now?
> 
> *Edit:* Ahh, I got ninja'd again


Venue will be the Berkeley Church in downtown Toronto.

There will be a wedding on the same day as us but they will be using the outdoor part of the facility, the field house I believe. Parking will be pretty competitive because of that.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Venue will be the Berkeley Church in downtown Toronto.
> 
> There will be a wedding on the same day as us but they will be using the outdoor part of the facility, the field house I believe. Parking will be pretty competitive because of that.


So likely? Will call it in tomorrow


----------



## Draven

So will there be a new thread with a poll or are you guys gonna restart this one?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be at a bachelor party


make the bachelor party a BacheLANor party.

Excited!!!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> So will there be a new thread with a poll or are you guys gonna restart this one?


We'll probably do an entirely new announcement thread with updated links and everything. Ticket sales will follow a bit after that. Admin and myself had a pretty long discussion on games a few days ago and we decided that TF2 would be in the mix making our lineup CS:GO, Dota 2, and TF2. We will be adjusting the prize pools for games based on how many teams actually participate so we don't have 4 teams competing for $2,500 in TF2 while there are 7 or 8 competitng for the same amount in CS:GO or Dota 2. We chose an all Valve lineup so that we could create a private Steam group if need be to manage the games and have everyone all in one place at one time. We'd love to host LoL and SC2 but until we get a more solid internet connection (and in my opinion a few more seats) we'll stay limited to 3 titles.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Darn, DOTA2 instead of League?

I guess I'll actually make use of my key and start playing it.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Yeah, I don't think I'll be able to make it to this event, not only because I still don't have a more portable desktop or powerful enough laptop I can bring with me, but also because I just simply don't have the money









Question: I know this probably isn't the place to ask this, but is there a thread or spot somewhere in overclock.net where people post items they're trying to sell, like computers or computer parts?

Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of double posting.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

We have the For Sale/Wanted Section , however you need 35 rep or more to create listings.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> We have the For Sale/Wanted Section , however you need 35 rep or more to create listings.


Thanks! How do I get more rep?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

You receive rep from otehr members if they feel your posts are helpful.

Here is a few threads for your reading pleasure.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations/0_100#user_rep
http://www.overclock.net/t/8182/reputation-defined/0_100
http://www.overclock.net/t/239915/reminder-the-rep-system-its-proper-usage/0_100


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Admin is meeting with the power people on Tuesday so he should be able to make some things official soon. They are the last outstanding quote that we need to receive and given we're using the same power company as our Airship 37 event last year there should be no problems.

We also had a long discussion about the game selection for this LAN. Admin expressed that we want the gaming section to be made-to-stream as much as possible and so there might be a small invitational SC2 tournament going on with top names from Toronto. If anyone knows some TF2 or CS:GO casters in the GTA we'd love to have some people with experience to make streaming those games more presentable.

Dota 2 is the only game I can pretty much confirm 100% because it will be tied in with other stuff we're doing on the stream this month. Admin isn't particularly sold on TF2 or CS:GO but in my experience LAN parties never drop games unless they no longer have turnouts and that certainly isn't the case with our events. Generally speaking LAN parties just add more seats to accommodate more games but we are kind of an unusual event in that growth isn't a priority. We apparently want to stay relatively small and exclusive to become a niche event of sorts.


----------



## sLim

We need CS:GO! I believe there are several casters from the GTA - I will let them know to get in contact

Excited for a local csgo lan - traveling to Montreal is a long drive!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLim*
> 
> We need CS:GO! I believe there are several casters from the GTA - I will let them know to get in contact
> 
> Excited for a local csgo lan - traveling to Montreal is a long drive!


Your location says england, good luck driving to NA...

@Rikk I can cast.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Your location says england, good luck driving to NA...
> 
> @Rikk I can cast.


Do you have a casting portfolio? Admin tends to be quite particular about who he lets cast. If you put a collection of casting together I can flip to him he can review it and make a decision.

EDIT: Slim has also been at both Toronto events so far. I don't think his OCN location is accurate.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Do you have a casting portfolio? Admin tends to be quite particular about who he lets cast. If you put a collection of casting together I can flip to him he can review it and make a decision.
> 
> EDIT: Slim has also been at both Toronto events so far. I don't think his OCN location is accurate.


That was why I was pointing it out









Uhm, not really. I didn't know we were going for pro-casting I thought it'd just be like AMD, random person POVs?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Hey Mega, how is Germany treating you ? Hope you are doing well !!!


Europe overall has always treated me well









Living in Germany sure is a change though from what I am used to in Canada! Thank you for asking! Hope all is well with you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Yay, I've always wanted two day LANs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> A 2 day LAN would blow my socks off!


I would also be down!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Admin is meeting with the power people on Tuesday so he should be able to make some things official soon. They are the last outstanding quote that we need to receive and given we're using the same power company as our Airship 37 event last year there should be no problems.
> 
> We also had a long discussion about the game selection for this LAN. Admin expressed that we want the gaming section to be made-to-stream as much as possible and so there might be a small invitational SC2 tournament going on with top names from Toronto. If anyone knows some TF2 or CS:GO casters in the GTA we'd love to have some people with experience to make streaming those games more presentable.
> 
> Dota 2 is the only game I can pretty much confirm 100% because it will be tied in with other stuff we're doing on the stream this month. Admin isn't particularly sold on TF2 or CS:GO but in my experience LAN parties never drop games unless they no longer have turnouts and that certainly isn't the case with our events. Generally speaking LAN parties just add more seats to accommodate more games but we are kind of an unusual event in that growth isn't a priority. We apparently want to stay relatively small and exclusive to become a niche event of sorts.


Even though I won't be able to make this LAN due to relocation issues lol I am happy to hear that no games will be dropped!









Cannot wait to have more added along with more people!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> That was why I was pointing it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, not really. I didn't know we were going for pro-casting I thought it'd just be like AMD, random person POVs?


Yeah, this time around Admin is taking the stream quite seriously. We've had professional casters for LoL and SC2 including some really big names from each scene and from my understanding the goal is to keep the status quo very high. For example I don't even appear on the stream at all (took the mic at the AMD event for TF2 for a bit during the tournament).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Even though I won't be able to make this LAN due to relocation issues lol I am happy to hear that no games will be dropped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot wait to have more added along with more people!


I wouldn't take that as a confirmation that games won't be dropped. Personally I would be far more comfortable with adding more seats to accommodate more games than push out old titles but Admin may have a different approach based on the vision he has for the event.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Yeah, this time around Admin is taking the stream quite seriously. We've had professional casters for LoL and SC2 including some really big names from each scene and from my understanding the goal is to keep the status quo very high. For example I don't even appear on the stream at all (took the mic at the AMD event for TF2 for a bit during the tournament).
> I wouldn't take that as a confirmation that games won't be dropped. Personally I would be far more comfortable with adding more seats to accommodate more games than push out old titles but Admin may have a different approach based on the vision he has for the event.


Yeah I'd rather play to be honest then. I'll keep an eye out for anyone though.

TBH I just worry about loosing a lot of the OCN community in favour of "gaming teams" like CSS last time at airship. You gotta have at least one game in there that isn't super serious.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

If the 6th is the date, I should be able to make it.

Hopefully everything falls into place, thanks for all the hard work to get this event to happen!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Admin's meeting with the power people was delayed from today to tomorrow. We did, however, receive a seating plan from the venue. We will likely do some modifications to the plan but this is a setup they've used before and were comfortable with doing again. To the likely dismay of many of you, 8 ft by 3 ft tables will be used again and you will be expected to sit 3 to a table. I know that many of you sat 2 to a table at the first Toronto event at Airship 37 but that was not actually the intended seating plan and only happened because we did not fill up to seating capacity and we did not enforce the seating policy.



The layout theoretically allows 225 people. The center of the top floor would be used for benching, with the top wings designated for an extension of the LAN area. The entire ground floor would be used for the LAN section and sponsor booths.

I can now also confirm that we will definitely be running Dota 2, CS:GO, and TF2. Apparently I convinced Admin not to drop our existing games and didn't know it last time we spoke. Will be going through some bandwidth testing to see if we can support another game like League of Legends or StarCraft 2 but no promises.


----------



## el gappo

I can see the Nitrogen Vapor pouring down from the top floor already


----------



## PCSarge

since when are gamers religious at the same time?

but anyways? why are we backed into a corner again?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Admin's meeting with the power people was delayed from today to tomorrow. We did, however, receive a seating plan from the venue. We will likely do some modifications to the plan but this is a setup they've used before and were comfortable with doing again. To the likely dismay of many of you, 8 ft by 3 ft tables will be used again and you will be expected to sit 3 to a table. I know that many of you sat 2 to a table at the first Toronto event at Airship 37 but that was not actually the intended seating plan and only happened because we did not fill up to seating capacity and we did not enforce the seating policy.
> 
> 
> 
> The layout theoretically allows 225 people. The center of the top floor would be used for benching, with the top wings designated for an extension of the LAN area. The entire ground floor would be used for the LAN section and sponsor booths.
> 
> I can now also confirm that we will definitely be running Dota 2, CS:GO, and TF2. Apparently I convinced Admin not to drop our existing games and didn't know it last time we spoke. Will be going through some bandwidth testing to see if we can support another game like League of Legends or StarCraft 2 but no promises.


This plan alots for 2.6666• ft per person. I'd like to see ANYONE fit comfortably into that space. Also, we didn't really think about walking space on the second floor did we? This seems really bad for actual experience...


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> but anyways? why are we backed into a corner again?


If you're referring to the benching section it's actually dead center on the top floor with the best view of the stage in the whole place.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> This plan alots for 2.6666• ft per person. I'd like to see ANYONE fit comfortably into that space. Also, we didn't really think about walking space on the second floor did we? This seems really bad for actual experience...


Again, the seating layout will likely be tweaked. Also in my experience a LAN party giving 3+ ft per person is much more than the norm. A lot of events have people put their towers under the tables and ask people with monitors larger than 25 inches not to bring them. I've already pitched the idea of a VIP seating area to Admin for people who want more space and power. It's up to him if it happens or not.


----------



## xNovax

Will there be an age restriction on this event like the AMD event?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Will there be an age restriction on this event like the AMD event?


My best guess is that people under 18 will have to sign a parental waiver and that people under either 13 or 16 will need to be accompanied by a parent, guardian, or otherwise designated person. It comes down to the price of insurance for the event more than anything else when we set an age limit. Since there will be alcohol at this event the minimum age may, in an extreme case, be like 13 or 16 years old. It all comes down to liability.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> My best guess is that people under 18 will have to sign a parental waiver and that people under either 13 or 16 will need to be accompanied by a parent, guardian, or otherwise designated person. It comes down to the price of insurance for the event more than anything else when we set an age limit. Since there will be alcohol at this event the minimum age may, in an extreme case, be like 13 or 16 years old. It all comes down to liability.


Ok thank you.


----------



## h33t

Whats the deal with competitive only tournaments this time ? some guy named Richard Jandris saying this time around they only care about the views. He says hes in ESC or something.


----------



## LancelotAlb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h33t*
> 
> Whats the deal with competitive only tournaments this time ? some guy named Richard Jandris saying this time around they only care about the views. He says hes in ESC or something.


Richard Jandris is RikkAndrsn, I suggest you ask him


----------



## Slaughter

Looking forward to this! Thanks for the updates RikkAndrsn!

As always, if an extra set of hands are needed for setup or anything just give me a shout! I'm not far down the road from the venue.

Nice to see TF2 there again however I won't be gaming this time around.









Cheers!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Looking forward to this! Thanks for the updates RikkAndrsn!
> 
> As always, if an extra set of hands are needed for setup or anything just give me a shout! I'm not far down the road from the venue.
> 
> Nice to see TF2 there again however I won't be gaming this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


See you in the benching section then hopefully









- H3||scr3am


----------



## RussianJ

So tempted to drive up to Toronto again for this LAN but just bench this round.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> See you in the benching section then hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - H3||scr3am


That's the plan! See you there!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> So tempted to drive up to Toronto again for this LAN but just bench this round.


Do it! You won't regret it


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Do it! You won't regret it


Very tempted, want to see if I can get my golden Socket A (462) setup running before that. Its only 5 hours from Detroit or so....


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Very tempted, want to see if I can get my golden Socket A (462) setup running before that. Its only 5 hours from Detroit or so....


Socket A! Now we are talking, my NF7-S might just show up to throw down the challenge.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> See you in the benching section then hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - H3||scr3am


Lets burn some chips!

On another note, I think Crysis 3 should be included. I think it's only fair







.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Admin had his meeting with the venue for our final quotes at 2.30 PM today. We should have an official announcement by later tonight if everything went well.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Please do something in America. Doesnt have to be super close. But texas has a lot of huge venues. Or maybe Florida?


----------



## antman92

at the AMD Lan, admin let me stream on your stream and cast matches i wasnt playing in. I would be more than happy to not play and exclusively cast for this event.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

For all the people who probably have this thread favorited or book marked we will be opening a new thread for the announcement when it is complete. The OP will be updated to contain a link to the new thread and the last post before locking will reference the new thread as well. Don't panic if the post doesn't go up tonight, it just means we haven't finished it yet.

*This will only be a public announcement. Tickets will go on sale at a later date.*

We are going to also play around with our turnout expectations to see if we can get away with offering a 4th and perhaps 5th game. The two titles we are actively considering are SC2 and LoL. Admin expects that just TF2, CS:GO, and Dota 2 will not fill up all the seats we will be able to offer so this would be to utilize that space. If there are just a few extra seats we'll throw in SC2, if there are 40+ we'll throw in LoL, if there's a huge number we'll try to offer both.

To try and conserve bandwidth we may also be using the reverse engineered local Dota 2 server trick. TF2 and CS:GO will obviously have dedicated servers running on-site, along with TeamSpeak 3 (if they approve our LAN license in time).


----------



## PerplexD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antman92*
> 
> at the AMD Lan, admin let me stream on your stream and cast matches i wasnt playing in. I would be more than happy to not play and exclusively cast for this event.


That's kinda what I do







. With the exception of the casting part


----------



## admin

July 2013 event just announced 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1400165/overclock-net-grand-champion-series-toronto-july-6th-2013-10-000-prizing


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Are people allowed to just simply come and spectate for the day?


----------



## gunplay33

are we supposed to bring our own equipment to the tournament? last time i went to an event i had to bring my own.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunplay33*
> 
> are we supposed to bring our own equipment to the tournament? last time i went to an event i had to bring my own.


Bring your own PC mate yeah.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Very tempted, want to see if I can get my golden Socket A (462) setup running before that. Its only 5 hours from Detroit or so....


I'm assuming you're going through the Windsor then?

You should go through the Port Huron / Sarnia border instead. Then I can hitch a ride instead of driving through Toronto which I don't really want to do, lol.

Also, I heard that there is alcohol--is there a bar there? Either way, are we allowed to bring our own booze?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'm assuming you're going through the Windsor then?
> 
> You should go through the Port Huron / Sarnia border instead. Then I can hitch a ride instead of driving through Toronto which I don't really want to do, lol.
> 
> Also, I heard that there is alcohol--is there a bar there? Either way, are we allowed to bring our own booze?


You cannot bring your own, but there will be a bar there.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> You cannot bring your own, but there will be a bar there.


Thanks for the quick response.

Darn, I wanted to bring some scotch. Oh well, no biggie!


----------



## Zeplin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hey folks!
> 
> Time to try and make up for the letdown on this one with some prizes for those who took the time to RSVP (yes, no, or maybe) - if you see your username below, congratulations, you've won $100 for your trouble! Please PM me or ENTERPRISE with the subject line "March Toronto Makeup Prize" and stay tuned for further instructions!
> 
> 
> risen123
> cymera
> elson
> snowsoft
> zeplin
> micul
> bdonedge
> f3t1sh
> qu1ckset
> superx107
> flawless_666
> antman92
> overclocker55
> valor958
> daclownie
> 
> Thanks!


Anyone go the $100?


----------

